# Tradito chiede aiuto



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.


Ciao
Non mi è  chiaro se lei sa che hai scoperto il tradimento


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> Non mi è  chiaro se lei sa che hai scoperto il tradimento


no... anzi è sicura non sappia nulla. questo l ho scoperto in delle conversazioni wa


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> Non mi è  chiaro se lei sa che hai scoperto il tradimento


Se asseconda le sue scuse, credo di no.


----------



## infinity (24 Maggio 2017)

Se a seconda le sue scuse significa che lei lo sa


----------



## infinity (24 Maggio 2017)

Chiedo scusa non avevo capito.


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Se a seconda le sue scuse significa che lei lo sa


No anzi... non sai che difficoltà far finta di nulla


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Se a seconda le sue scuse significa che lei lo sa


Cuckold o aspirante?


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cuckold o aspirante?


In che senso?


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.



A cosa ti serve fare finta di non sapere? A raccogliere prove, a beccarla in flagrante o che altro?

Benvenuto comunque.


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A cosa ti serve fare finta di non sapere? A raccogliere prove, a beccarla in flagrante o che altro?
> 
> Benvenuto comunque.


Sinceramente non lo so... Prendo tempo e decido penso


----------



## insane (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.


Eh, son cazzi.. se lei non sa ancora niente secondo me ti converrebbe cominciare ad accumulare prove; non si sa dove il futuro ti portera' ed e' meglio avere un salvagente pronto


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Eh, son cazzi.. se lei non sa ancora niente secondo me ti converrebbe cominciare ad accumulare prove; non si sa dove il futuro ti portera' ed e' meglio avere un salvagente pronto


Se lei non sa ancora presumo che stia facendo ciò che dici, altrimenti non saprei come dare una spiegazione, boh?


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se lei non sa ancora presumo che stia facendo ciò che dici, altrimenti non saprei come dare una spiegazione, boh?


Sono crollati tutti i principi... Da come parla sembra preoccuparsi solo della fisicità..


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.


E dopo due mesi non pensi che sia venuto il momento di dire basta???????


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> no... anzi è sicura non sappia nulla. questo l ho scoperto in delle conversazioni wa


Quindi stai aspettando di capire meglio prima di parlarne con lei?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> E dopo due mesi non pensi che sia venuto il momento di dire basta???????


Comincia a piacergli, cosa dire. Da due mesi sa che è tradito e che fa? Boh


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comincia a piacergli, cosa dire. Da due mesi sa che è tradito e che fa? Boh


dite? sarebbe assurdo... contropsiche


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> dite? sarebbe assurdo... contropsiche


Scusa ma ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Salve mi chiamo Antonio, ho 33 anni, ho scoperto da due mesi che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Assecondo le sue scuse ma la controllo con tutto quello che comporta... Aiutatemi.


So di cosa parli.

Servono nervi saldi. Freddezza, cinicità.

Ma anche idee chiare su cosa fare.. 

Sennò ti fai male x nulla


----------



## johndoe (24 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So di cosa parli.
> 
> Servono nervi saldi. Freddezza, cinicità.
> 
> ...


io x ora mi vedo solo fare le corna...


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> io x ora mi vedo solo fare le corna...


Alla prossima passa ai fatti. O quantomeno al voyeurismo. Ma datti una svegliata altrimenti nemmeno sotto l'arco di trionfo riesci a passare e che cazzo.


----------



## stany (25 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> io x ora mi vedo solo fare le corna...


Ecco...aspetta che crescano per bene e che si vedano, così non avrai dubbi; nel mentre, non disturbarla eh!
Mah...devo dare ragione a blaise!


----------



## Foglia (25 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Sinceramente non lo so... Prendo tempo e decido penso


Boh. Sinceramente fossi in te raccoglierei prove e poi non starei ad aspettare altro. Potresti anche farti aiutare da un investigatore privato, sapendolo già indirizzare non dovrebbe ne' metterci molto ne' costarti troppo.

Prove alla mano  (vedrai poi tu come utilizzarle o meno) fossi in te la affronterei freddamente, per iscritto, con un messaggio o una mail di poche parole: tipo " scusa, chi è Tizio?". 

Direi che dalla risposta che può uscire per effetto di una domanda posta in maniera quasi neutrale avrai una idea molto attendibile su quello che sarà il da farsi.

Visto che sei riuscito a stare calmo sino ad ora, sfrutta il lato positivo del tuo atteggiamento. E mi raccomando: fallo con prove provate (e soprattutto producibili in una eventuale separazione). Fatto 30... Fai 31. E se dovessi perdonare tieni in saccoccia comunque le tue prove.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Sono crollati tutti i principi... Da come parla sembra preoccuparsi solo della fisicità..


Probabilmente ha scoperto un aspetto di lei che non t'aspettavi. Forse l'hai beccata in un momento di egoistico compiacimento per la sua fisicità...o per quella altrui.

Forse aspetti che si riprenda, ma dato che probabilmente lei è fuori come una campana la tua attesa e osservazione non ha alcun senso. Devi avvalerti del tuo diritto al rispetto e smontare questo teatrino che al momento logora soltanto te.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2017)

*@johndoe*

Non ho mai capito il senso di raccogliere prove.
Soprattutto la raccomandazione di altri a farlo.
Pensate che siano tutti donald che non vuole passare l'assegno a Ivana?
In una fase iniziale un* tradit* vuole solo sapere se è vero e se il traditore/traditrice le/gli vuole bene.
Questo si capisce PARLANDO.

Che prove hai da wapp?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> io x ora mi vedo solo fare le corna...


sembri molto distaccato. Indipendentemente dall'essere venuto a conoscenza del tradimento di tua moglie, tu per lei provavi ancora qualcosa. Poi su wa che messaggi hai trovato per aspettare a parlarne.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito il senso di raccogliere prove.
> Soprattutto la raccomandazione di altri a farlo.
> Pensate che siano tutti donald che non vuole passare l'assegno a Ivana?
> In una fase iniziale un* tradit* vuole solo sapere se è vero e se il traditore/traditrice le/gli vuole bene.
> ...


Come no... Parlando con chi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Come no... Parlando con chi?


Parlando tra loro i due componenti della coppia: tradito e traditore.
Se il tradito rifiuta il dialogo sancisce la fine. Si può certamente fare. Ma non l'ho fatto nemmeno io!


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlando tra loro i due componenti della coppia: tradito e traditore.
> Se il tradito rifiuta il dialogo sancisce la fine. Si può certamente fare. Ma non l'ho fatto nemmeno io!


Io dubito molto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se chiedi se è vero che stanno tradendo, ti rispondano la verità.

Per come la vedo io, e per i casi che ho visto/sentito  il 90% (e forse esagero per difetto) negherà anche l'evidenza. Il 10% che ammetterà lo farà in una versione edulcorata (e spesso molto) almeno per il 9%. 

Poi c'è il 1% di "coglioni" che dirà la verità anche senza alcuna prova (tra cui possiamo annoverare anche il sottoscritto), ma non è un campione statisticamente rilevante.

Ma il pensare che chi ti ha mentito e ingannato fino a qualche minuto prima, vuoti il sacco a semplice richiesta mi sembra davvero una roba da cappuccetto rosso.

E lo stesso vale per il volerti/non volerti bene. Se un* ti tradisce è perchè vuole altro fuori e mantenere il rapporto, forse perchè alla fin fine ti vuole anche bene, ma forse perchè servi anche tu per mantenere il tenore di vita di prima. E se è così non te lo verranno certo a dire a semplice domanda...

Io credo che sia bene raccogliere dati "indipendenti", non per raccogliere prove da usare in chissa quale tribunale, ma perchè nei fatti, non edulcorati, sta probabilmente, almeno in gran parte, la risposta alle due domande che hai citato.

Quindi no, non credo che tu possa risolvere qualcosa parlando...Nella maggior parte dei casi, quanto meno.


----------



## Divì (25 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io dubito molto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se chiedi se è vero che stanno tradendo, ti rispondano la verità.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, e per i casi che ho visto/sentito  il 90% (e forse esagero per difetto) negherà anche l'evidenza. Il 10% che ammetterà lo farà in una versione edulcorata (e spesso molto) almeno per il 9%.
> 
> ...


A te non è andata cosi ...


----------



## ipazia (25 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io dubito molto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se chiedi se è vero che stanno tradendo, ti rispondano la verità.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, e per i casi che ho visto/sentito  il 90% (e forse esagero per difetto) negherà anche l'evidenza. Il 10% che ammetterà lo farà in una versione edulcorata (e spesso molto) almeno per il 9%.
> 
> ...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te

Ma io vedo livelli in quel che dici..provo a spiegare 

Un livello, che anche io attuerei, sarebbe quello di raccogliere "prove"...
Che poi le chiamiamo prove, ma è più che altro capire cosa sta succedendo guardandolo direttamente. 

L'altro livello è il parlarsi. 
Principalmente per non avere sospesi. 
Per non doversi guardare indietro, qualunque decisione si prenda. 

Avere conoscenza dei fatti è utile. 

Anche se richiede una certa capacità di mantenere lucidità...cosa che non è per niente scontata. 

Permette comunque una prima valutazione, che io penso riguardi la coincidenza fra quel che l'altro racconta e i fatti. 
Tenendo un certo margine di "menzogna"..nel senso che ritengo molto probabile che l'altro in un modo o nell'altro vada in difensiva e di conseguenza aggiusti, alleggerisca...in quel margine fra l'aggiustamento e i fatti, ci sono dentro un sacco di cose importanti, secondo me. 

Parlarsi serve per andare oltre, pulire il campo e poter prendere posizione. 
Entrambi. 

Servono entrambi i livelli, secondo me. 

I fatti e le parole. 

Qualunque decisione si possa poi prendere.


----------



## ipazia (25 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> dite? *sarebbe assurdo*... contropsiche


Ciao, benvenuto 

Perchè assurdo? 

Come ti senti in tutta questa situazione? 

Richiede una fermezza non indifferente quello che stai facendo...l'attesa non è roba da poco, specialmente quando non si sa neanche esattamente cosa si sta attendendo...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A te non è andata cosi ...


Mi sembrava di averlo scritto... Comunque lo ribadisco, il mio caso è statisticamente irrilevante...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te
> 
> Ma io vedo livelli in quel che dici..provo a spiegare
> 
> ...


Le parole, eventualmente servono in un secondo tempo, una volta che si "gioca" alla pari in riferimento alla conoscenza dei fatti, che dovrebbero arrivare al tradito non "filtrati" dal traditore.

E comunque parlarsi non può quasi mai rispondere alla prima domanda di cui parlava [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] (se è vero), e può rispondere alla seconda solo parzialmente (unita ad una almeno discreta conoscenza dei fatti) e tenendo conto che quella domanda sconfina nel campo dell'inconoscibile...


----------



## ipazia (25 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> *Le parole, eventualmente servono* in un secondo tempo, *una volta che si "gioca" alla pari in riferimento alla conoscenza dei fatti, che dovrebbero arrivare al tradito non "filtrati" dal traditore.*
> 
> E comunque parlarsi non può quasi mai rispondere alla prima domanda di cui parlava @_Brunetta_ (se è vero), e può rispondere alla seconda solo parzialmente (unita ad una almeno discreta conoscenza dei fatti) e tenendo conto che quella domanda sconfina nel campo dell'inconoscibile...



Esattamente nel senso del grassetto intendevo riferendomi ai livelli. 

Il tradimento è in fondo una asimmetria che si crea per decisione unilaterale, e l'asimmetria per come la vedo io è data dalla disponibilità di informazioni che ha il traditore e non il tradito. (fra le altre cose)

Il traditore è in una apparente "posizione di potere" (per dirla male) anche perchè le informazioni in suo possesso sono "maggiori" rispetto al tradito in riferimento ad uno stesso fatto, il tradimento appunto. 

E la fiducia richiesta, al tradito, ma anche al traditore per certi versi, è altissima senza nessun fatto a sostegno. 

E penso sia anche per questo motivo che si creano arroccamenti distruttivi...

La menzogna svelata, e mai nominata prima ma anzi, negata nei presupposti delle promesse, scoppia in mano ad entrambi. 

E, al netto delle motivazioni che hanno portato lì, prima di poter parlare serve una base comune su cui appoggiarsi per ricostruire fiducia. E la fiducia si costruisce sulla conoscenza. 

Ecco perchè le "prove" sono anche secondo me importantissime. 

Poi c'è chi le usa in tempi diversi. 
Chi non vuole sapere niente, ma valuta ogni singolo momento del post. Chi mette in discussione anche tutto l'ante, chi ha la necessità di conoscere il durante....

Io di mio credo che prima di tutto cercherei i fatti. E poi, ristabilita la simmetria dei fatti rilevabili, verificherei me stessa e l'altro attraverso quelli. 

Forse il fatto di aver tradito, e quindi toccato con mano il dislivello che deriva da conoscenze che l'altro non ha, mi condiziona. So che il potere in quella posizione è immenso. E che l'altro, fondamentalmente può o accettare o rifiutare. Ma la conoscenza dipende direttamente da me. 

Ed è un potere che adesso, non vorrei più in mano. 
La menzogna è un'arma potente, sia per chi la subisce sia per chi la agisce...


Il potere dell'informazione, per ricreare simmetria relazionale io penso sia fondamentale. 

Anche semplicemente per andarsene. 

Tenendo sempre conto del fatto, che nella "pancia" dell'altro, non ci si può entrare, neanche se quell'altro la pancia se la apre davanti ai nostri occhi...o se ce la si apre davanti ai suoi...

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Ma il tradito che ha scoperto ha già ristabilito una certa simmetria. Intanto se ha scoperto sa e poi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. È il coltello che l'ha ferito, ma adesso l'ha in mano lui.

Il tradito è in pratica Pm e giudice e il traditore imputato ed proprio durante il dibattimento che si accettano i fatti.
Come si può rinunciare a questa fase?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito il senso di raccogliere prove.Soprattutto la raccomandazione di altri a farlo.Pensate che siano tutti donald che non vuole passare l'assegno a Ivana?In una fase iniziale un* tradit* vuole solo sapere se è vero e se il traditore/traditrice le/gli vuole bene.Questo si capisce PARLANDO.Che prove hai da wapp?


No. Non penso che siano tutti trump. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che ho consigliato di precostituirsi prove. Perché quando poi le cose vanno a ramengo non credo sia bello per il tradito trovarsi anche mazziato economicamente. O no?


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente nel senso del grassetto intendevo riferendomi ai livelli.
> 
> Il tradimento è in fondo una asimmetria che si crea per decisione unilaterale, e l'asimmetria per come la vedo io è data dalla disponibilità di informazioni che ha il traditore e non il tradito. (fra le altre cose)
> 
> ...


Per me ti sei spiegata benissimo e sono assolutamente d'accordo su tutto.

Se avevo dato l'impressione di non esserlo, probabilmente mi ero spiegato male io prima.


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradito che ha scoperto ha già ristabilito una certa simmetria. Intanto se ha scoperto sa e poi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. È il coltello che l'ha ferito, ma adesso l'ha in mano lui.
> 
> Il tradito è in pratica Pm e giudice e il traditore imputato ed proprio durante il dibattimento che si accettano i fatti.
> Come si può rinunciare a questa fase?


Devo dire che la metafora del processo non la trovo molto azzeccata. Il tradito non sta giudicando nessuno, sta giudicando la propria voglia e la propria capacità di proseguire o abbandonare i rapporti con il traditore.

Cosa di cui ha perfettamente diritto. Non c'è una condanna del traditore ad alcunchè se non all'assenza del tradito, Non impartisco una punizione, semplicemente mi tolgo da una situazione nella quale non mi riconosco più a causa delle azioni del traditore.

Comunque volendo mantenere questa metafora, al dibattimento non si accertano i fatti. Essendo fatti sono già avvenuti e già accertati. Si accerta la responsabilità dell'imputato rispetto a tali fatti, e se questi fatti costituiscano reato (in questo caso "offesa alla parte lesa" potremmo dire), e l'eventuale esistenza di circostanze attenuanti.

Ma prima di questa fase c'è la conoscenza dei fatti che non può evidentemente basarsi sulle sole affermazioni di chi per quei fatti è "imputato". Anche nei processi veri c'è una fase preventiva chiamata "istruttoria". In base alla quale verranno presentati, nel dibattimento, testimonianze e prove a sostegno o detrimento di quanto sopra.

Io non ho mai visto dibattimenti svolgersi in questo modo:
PM: imputato, lei è colpevole dei reati ascritti?
Imputato: No.
PM: Ah beh, allora niente, tutti a casa...

Se tu mi scrivi questo:



Brunetta ha detto:


> In una fase iniziale un* tradit* vuole solo sapere se è vero e se il traditore/traditrice le/gli vuole bene.
> Questo si capisce PARLANDO.


che è la frase sulla quale sono intervenuto io, mi scrivi una cosa non vera.

Se non so niente e ho solo sospetti, al 99% non potrò mai rispondere alla prima domanda "parlando".

Parlare potrà fare parte della risposta alla seconda domanda, ma solo se i fatti sono anche patrimonio mio e non un segreto del traditore.

Perchè io comunque quello che tu mi dici lo dovrò confrontare con i fatti nudi e crudi e vedere se posso accettare la questione (ammesso che voglia continuare il rapporto, come ben sai, se mi fermo al "tradito, basta", la seconda domanda diventa oziosa).

Per indole io sono sempre portato a considerare prevalenti i fatti piuttosto che le parole. Le parole sono frutto di ragionamenti fatti dopo, e spesso, secondo me, sono razionalizzazioni che facciamo per spiegare agli altri e anche a noi stessi quello che spesso troviamo inspiegabile, e a volte girano intorno alle realtà che non vogliamo affrontare.

Quindi io non contesto che poi bisognerà anche (spesso, non necessariamente sempre) arrivare a parlare, ma che una fase in cui tu acquisisci i fatti possibilmente non inquinati deve esserci e deve esserci PRIMA di parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non penso che siano tutti trump. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che ho consigliato di precostituirsi prove. Perché quando poi le cose vanno a ramengo non credo sia bello per il tradito trovarsi anche mazziato economicamente. O no?


Ma perché mazziato?
Vorrei sapere percentualmente quante separate ricevono il mantenimento e di quale entità. I figli è naturale che debbano essere mantenuti da entrambi e i figli devono avere un tetto che per essere garantito deve avere spese condominiali pagate e così consumi elettrici e di acqua, gas ecc... non è che per mantenere un figlio basta dargli da mangiare e comprargli le scarpe. E se in quella casa c'è anche un genitore che fa il lavoro di cura necessario si figli di quel tetto e del contributo alle spese relative ne usufruirà, ma questo non è mantenimento.


----------



## Divì (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di averlo scritto... Comunque lo ribadisco, il mio caso è statisticamente irrilevante...


A causa tua però non se ne può ricavare una teoria scientifica, ma - appunto - una statistica. E con le statistiche occorre più indulgenza.

:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Devo dire che la metafora del processo non la trovo molto azzeccata. Il tradito non sta giudicando nessuno, sta giudicando la propria voglia e la propria capacità di proseguire o abbandonare i rapporti con il traditore.
> 
> Cosa di cui ha perfettamente diritto. Non c'è una condanna del traditore ad alcunchè se non all'assenza del tradito, Non impartisco una punizione, semplicemente mi tolgo da una situazione nella quale non mi riconosco più a causa delle azioni del traditore.
> 
> ...


Io sto semplicemente dicendo che se la fiducia in seguito al tradimento è caduta totalmente non c'è neppure ragione di sprecare energie a fare indagini, oltre che parlare.
Si chiude e stop.
Se c'è una residua incredulità a vedere come totalmente negativa ed estranea quella persona che ha tradito, ma resta anche colei con cui di sono condivisi anni e figli, il confronto diretto è fondamentale, il guardarsi negli occhi è il primo passo per ritrovare fiducia o definitivamente buttarla via.
Cosa cambia sapere se il tradimento è avvenuto in un motel o in tre?
Certamente una storia extra di sei mesi, non è una storia di sei anni, ma è parlando che si deve capire se si crede a questa persona. Quando io non gli ho più creduto non ho avuto più alcun interesse a nessuna spiegazione, anche se sono certa di avere capito molto più di lui.


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A causa tua però non se ne può ricavare una teoria scientifica, ma - appunto - una statistica. E con le statistiche occorre più indulgenza.
> 
> :inlove:


Ma io non ho rilevato teorie scientifiche. Ho rilevato che statisticamente chiedere al presunto "colpevole" se è colpevole o meno è una pessima idea ed una pessima tattica. Quindi sconsigliabile... 

Anche perchè se vuoi arrivare a sapere, mettere sull'avviso il sospettato, è un po' come spararsi nelle parti basse.

E per quanto riguarda l'indulgenza, i vecchi in casa mia usavano dire "il medico pietoso rende la piaga cancrenosa", e secondo me avevano ragione. Meglio guardare le cose ad occhi ben aperti, ma questo è un mio parere.

:bacissimo:


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto semplicemente dicendo che se la fiducia in seguito al tradimento è caduta totalmente non c'è neppure ragione di sprecare energie a fare indagini, oltre che parlare.
> Si chiude e stop.
> Se c'è una residua incredulità a vedere come totalmente negativa ed estranea quella persona che ha tradito, ma resta anche colei con cui di sono condivisi anni e figli, il confronto diretto è fondamentale, il guardarsi negli occhi è il primo passo per ritrovare fiducia o definitivamente buttarla via.
> Cosa cambia sapere se il tradimento è avvenuto in un motel o in tre?
> Certamente una storia extra di sei mesi, non è una storia di sei anni, ma è parlando che si deve capire se si crede a questa persona. Quando io non gli ho più creduto non ho avuto più alcun interesse a nessuna spiegazione, anche se sono certa di avere capito molto più di lui.


Ma prima bisognerà pur aver stabilito se il tradimento c'è stato o no, e, continuo a ribadire, difficilmente lo stabilsci parlando.

Altrettanto gli estremi della faccenda. Chi ti tradisce lo fa per tenere il rapporto e contemporaneamente aver anche altro. Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che minimizzerà per continuare ad averti, altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito, ma ti avrebbe lasciato.

Quando sai quello che c'è da sapere puoi cominciare a parlare per verificare, eventualmente, se esistono basi per ripartire.

Un motel o tre cambia poco, ma una relazione o tre/quattro o 6 anni anzichè 6 mesi cambia il mondo. E far finta di niente e girarsi dall'altra parte, secondo me, è semplicemente stupido...


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

La fiducia è qualcosa che si riconquista e si ricostruisce con il comportamento e con il tempo.

Se hai fiducia di  chi ti ha preso per i fondelli per x tempo da subito, vivi un poì nel mondo delle favole...

Si tenta la riconciliazione perchè si ritiene che esistano alcuni presupposti e perchè si ritiene possibile arrivare a recuperare quella fiducia o almeno buona parte di essa in alcuni anni.

Nessuno ce l'ha da subito, sarebbe follia...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma prima bisognerà pur aver stabilito se il tradimento c'è stato o no, e, continuo a ribadire, difficilmente lo stabilsci parlando.
> 
> Altrettanto gli estremi della faccenda. Chi ti tradisce lo fa per tenere il rapporto e contemporaneamente aver anche altro. Mi sembra abbastanza evidente che minimizzerà per continuare ad averti, altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito, ma ti avrebbe lasciato.
> 
> ...


E come si verifica una relazione risalente ad anni prima?
Si mettono insieme i pezzi di un puzzle. Ma qualcuno crede che io abbia capito che il mio ex era un seriale perché me l'ha detto lui o attraverso indagini? Ho perso la fiducia e allora ho visto quello che avevo avuto sotto gli occhi da sempre.
Poi ho avuto conferme bluffando quando ne ho avuto l'occasione.
Ma quello che conta è la fiducia per ripartire e si può perdere per una bugia e si può non perderla sapendo di anni. Dipende tutto dal tradito e dalla sua volontà e dai suoi bisogni.


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come si verifica una relazione risalente ad anni prima?
> Si mettono insieme i pezzi di un puzzle. Ma qualcuno crede che io abbia capito che il mio ex era un seriale perché me l'ha detto lui o attraverso indagini? Ho perso la fiducia e allora ho visto quello che avevo avuto sotto gli occhi da sempre.
> Poi ho avuto conferme bluffando quando ne ho avuto l'occasione.
> Ma quello che conta è la fiducia per ripartire e si può perdere per una bugia e si può non perderla sapendo di anni. Dipende tutto dal tradito e dalla sua volontà e dai suoi bisogni.


Non lo so, dubito molto che te lo abbia detto lui, comunque...

Però se hai già sentore e non indaghi ulteriormente, vuol dire che a) ti va bene così e a quel punto é un problema e una decisione tua o b) hai paura della realtà, ma è probabile che prima o poi ti venga presentato il conto. 

Parlare può essere necessario, e probabilmente lo è in gran parte dei casi, ma l'acquisizione delle informazioni da parte del tradito deve essere indipendente dal traditore, quindi in quella fase parlare non serve, secondo me, anzi, probabilmente è dannoso...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non lo so, dubito molto che te lo abbia detto lui, comunque...
> 
> Però se hai già sentore e non indaghi ulteriormente, vuol dire che a) ti va bene così e a quel punto é un problema e una decisione tua o b) hai paura della realtà, ma è probabile che prima o poi ti venga presentato il conto.
> 
> Parlare può essere necessario, e probabilmente lo è in gran parte dei casi, ma l'acquisizione delle informazioni da parte del tradito deve essere indipendente dal traditore, quindi in quella fase parlare non serve, secondo me, anzi, probabilmente è dannoso...


Ho capito che era abituato alla menzogna.
Insomma per me il nodo non sono i fatti, ma la fiducia.
Infatti chiudono persone dopo un solo tradimento (senza preoccuparsi della sua durata o se è l'ultimo di una serie) e altre che si tengono un seriale raccontandosi che non sono cose importanti.
Evidentemente si fonda la fiducia su aspetti diversi.


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito che era abituato alla menzogna.
> Insomma per me il nodo non sono i fatti, ma la fiducia.
> Infatti chiudono persone dopo un solo tradimento (senza preoccuparsi della sua durata o se è l'ultimo di una serie) e altre che si tengono un seriale raccontandosi che non sono cose importanti.
> Evidentemente si fonda la fiducia su aspetti diversi.


Anche per me la fiducia è fondamentale, o quantomeno, l'intravvedere la possibilità di ritornare ad un certo tipo di fiducia.

Quello che differisce è che per me è impensabile che la fiducia, dopo un tradimento, sia piena da subito. Se la concedi è un atteggiamento, non è fiducia vera e sentita (in altre parole, come dicono gli americani è un fake it till you make it).

L'altra cosa è  che per me la fiducia o la possibilità di recuperarla è necessariamente basata sui fatti, Diversamente, per quel che mi riguarda, stiamo parlando di fantasie...


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Anche per me la fiducia è fondamentale, o quantomeno, l'intravvedere la possibilità di ritornare ad un certo tipo di fiducia.
> 
> Quello che differisce è che per me *è impensabile che la fiducia, dopo un tradimento, sia piena da subito*. Se la concedi è un atteggiamento, non è fiducia vera e sentita (in altre parole, come dicono gli americani è un fake it till you make it).
> 
> L'altra cosa è  che per me la fiducia o la possibilità di recuperarla è necessariamente basata sui fatti, Diversamente, per quel che mi riguarda, stiamo parlando di fantasie...


La fiducia dopo un tradimento infatti è morta.
E recuperarla richiede avere consapevolezza della piena trasparenza dell'altro, cosa che può avvenire solo se hai gli strumenti per comprendere che sta dicendo la verità.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> una relazione o tre/quattro o 6 anni anzichè 6 mesi cambia il mondo. E far finta di niente e girarsi dall'altra parte, secondo me, è semplicemente stupido...


Che poi, cambiando contesto, certe relazioni durano molto meno di altre non tanto o non solo per scelta dei traditori ma soprattutto perchè si viene scoperti.
Per cui, più che la durata della relazione - che pure incide parecchio nella 'valutazione' finale - a mio avviso conta di più l'intensità' della stessa.
Una relazione molto 'intensa' durata 6 mesi (dove la durata non la fissano i traditori ma gli 'eventi') è una relazione che - più che potenzialmente - sarebbe potuta durare anni....o no ?


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che poi, cambiando contesto, certe relazioni durano molto meno di altre non tanto o non solo per scelta dei traditori ma soprattutto perchè si viene scoperti.
> Per cui, più che la durata della relazione - che pure incide parecchio nella 'valutazione' finale - a mio avviso conta di più l'intensità' della stessa.
> Una relazione molto 'intensa' durata 6 mesi (dove la durata non la fissano i traditori ma gli 'eventi') è una relazione che - più che potenzialmente - sarebbe potuta durare anni....o no ?


Certo... E gran parte delle differenze nelle reazioni dei traditi e nel superare la cosa e tentare una relazione o chiuderla in realtà si svolge nella interpretazione dei fatti stessi, che cambia da persona a persona...

Nel tuo esempio, per dire, il fatto che una relazione sia stata più breve ma più intensa potrebbe dipendere anche dal fatto che semplicemente, anche una relazione extra se dura nel tempo perde di intensità e passionalità. Quindi non saprei dirti se sia più o meno grave, dipende dalla tua interpretazione.

Qualche giorno fa qualcuno ha postato che è meno importante una relazione di solo sesso che una nella quale  il traditore o la traditrice si innamora.
Però anche qui se la guardiamo da un'altra angolazione io posso avere più difficoltà a ritrovare la fiducia con una persona che è stata innamorata di un'altra persona, ma la mia stima per quella persona avrà subito un colpo meno pesante che quella del "solo sesso". Una ha messo a rischio la famiglia a fronte almeno di sentimenti importanti, l'altra l'ha messa a rischio per un "giro nel fieno"; la mia stima scenderebbe sotto terra...

Quindi i fatti sono importanti perchè ci danno la misura delle cose e ci consentono o meno di provare a fidarci o arrivare a fidarci di nuovo. Ma non è detto che fatti identici diano gli stessi risultati con persone diverse, perchè sono soggetti a valutazioni personali, comunque...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo... E gran parte delle differenze nelle reazioni dei traditi e nel superare la cosa e tentare una relazione o chiuderla in realtà si svolge nella interpretazione dei fatti stessi, che cambia da persona a persona...
> 
> Nel tuo esempio, per dire, il fatto che una relazione sia stata più breve ma più intensa potrebbe dipendere anche dal fatto che semplicemente, anche una relazione extra se dura nel tempo perde di intensità e passionalità. Quindi non saprei dirti se sia più o meno grave, dipende dalla tua interpretazione.
> 
> ...


Credo fermamente che la durata dipenda PARECCHIO dall'intensità.
Solo che la prima - la durata - è un fattore variabile dipendente non solo dai traditori ma anche dai traditi. Generalmente la scoperta del tradimento determina la fine della storia e pone pertanto fine alla durata.
L'intensità della stessa viceversa è affare dei soli traditori.
Però, per tornare all'interdipendenza tra i due fattori, una storia ad alta intensità, sebbene di breve durata, e cioè fatta di incontri e contatti molto frequenti, è breve solo perchè si viene scoperti, e difficilmente, molto difficilmente, sarebbe finita in tempi rapidi.
Anzi, sono proprio quelle che normalmente durano anni e che richiedono anni prima di esaurirsi.
Quindi, per concludere, a me pare parecchio più grave - nella valutazione di una storia extra - l'intensità della stessa, ovverosia la frequenza degli incontri, dei contatti, piuttosto che la durata temporale che, di per sè, non dimostra poi granchè.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mazziato?
> Vorrei sapere percentualmente quante separate ricevono il mantenimento e di quale entità. I figli è naturale che debbano essere mantenuti da entrambi e i figli devono avere un tetto che per essere garantito deve avere spese condominiali pagate e così consumi elettrici e di acqua, gas ecc... non è che per mantenere un figlio basta dargli da mangiare e comprargli le scarpe. E se in quella casa c'è anche un genitore che fa il lavoro di cura necessario si figli di quel tetto e del contributo alle spese relative ne usufruirà, ma questo non è mantenimento.



Non è proprio così. Il mantenimento opera anche nei confronti del coniuge economicamente più debole. Nel caso in questione non sappiamo neanche se ci sono in mezzo figli o meno, nel caso non ci fossero il mantenimento alla moglie sarebbe escluso da un eventuale addebito. E comunque no. Non tutte le somme vengono erogate a titolo di mantenimento del figlio. In tantissime separazioni, con figli o no, e' previsto il mantenimento del coniuge. Non lo si trova come voce autonoma, per lo più, nelle separazioni consensuali, dove viene accorpato al mantenimento del figlio: questo perché è più difficile modificarlo in sede di divorzio, o per l'effetto del mutamento delle condizioni patrimoniali di chi lo eroga.

In breve.


----------



## stany (26 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Il mantenimento opera anche nei confronti del coniuge economicamente più debole. Nel caso in questione non sappiamo neanche se ci sono in mezzo figli o meno, nel caso non ci fossero il mantenimento alla moglie sarebbe escluso da un eventuale addebito. E comunque no. Non tutte le somme vengono erogate a titolo di mantenimento del figlio. In tantissime separazioni, con figli o no, e' previsto il mantenimento del coniuge. Non lo si trova come voce autonoma, per lo più, nelle separazioni consensuali, dove viene accorpato al mantenimento del figlio: questo perché è più difficile modificarlo in sede di divorzio, o per l'effetto del mutamento delle condizioni patrimoniali di chi lo eroga.
> 
> In breve.


E se intervengono mutamenti che incidono sul reddito del coniuge obbligato all'assegno di mantenimento per la moglie (o per il marito) è possibile chiedere la revisione delle condizioni stabilite nella sentenza divorzile (ma è anche logico e son cose che si sanno).


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E se intervengono mutamenti che incidono sul reddito del coniuge obbligato all'assegno di mantenimento per la moglie (o per il marito) è possibile chiedere la revisione delle condizioni stabilite nella sentenza divorzile (ma è anche logico e son cose che si sanno).


Infatti è per quello che si tende ad imputare tutto o quasi a titolo di mantenimento dei figli, se ci sono. E' più difficile ottenere la revisione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo... E gran parte delle differenze nelle reazioni dei traditi e nel superare la cosa e tentare una relazione o chiuderla in realtà si svolge nella interpretazione dei fatti stessi, che cambia da persona a persona...
> 
> Nel tuo esempio, per dire, il fatto che una relazione sia stata più breve ma più intensa potrebbe dipendere anche dal fatto che semplicemente, anche una relazione extra se dura nel tempo perde di intensità e passionalità. Quindi non saprei dirti se sia più o meno grave, dipende dalla tua interpretazione.
> 
> ...


Quoto. In particolare il grassetto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Il mantenimento opera anche nei confronti del coniuge economicamente più debole. Nel caso in questione non sappiamo neanche se ci sono in mezzo figli o meno, nel caso non ci fossero il mantenimento alla moglie sarebbe escluso da un eventuale addebito. E comunque no. Non tutte le somme vengono erogate a titolo di mantenimento del figlio. In tantissime separazioni, con figli o no, e' previsto il mantenimento del coniuge. Non lo si trova come voce autonoma, per lo più, nelle separazioni consensuali, dove viene accorpato al mantenimento del figlio: questo perché è più difficile modificarlo in sede di divorzio, o per l'effetto del mutamento delle condizioni patrimoniali di chi lo eroga.
> 
> In breve.


Non credi che questa percentuale (le cifre onnicomprensive di cui sono a conoscenza sono molto basse) sia una sorta di minimo riconoscimento della necessità di sopravvivere per svolgere il lavoro di cura?


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che questa percentuale (le cifre onnicomprensive di cui sono a conoscenza sono molto basse) sia una sorta di minimo riconoscimento della necessità di sopravvivere per svolgere il lavoro di cura?


Stiamo sempre parlando di questo argomento senza portare mai cifre reali ma valutazioni delle stesse.
100 euro in più o in meno possono essere ininfluenti su un reddito di 3000 euro, pesare enormemente su uno di 1000.
E se con 1500 euro al mese - uno stipendio medio - ti trovi a doverti separare da una moglie traditrice priva di reddito vorrei me ne fosse indicata la soluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo sempre parlando di questo argomento senza portare mai cifre reali ma valutazioni delle stesse.
> 100 euro in più o in meno possono essere ininfluenti su un reddito di 3000 euro, pesare enormemente su uno di 1000.
> E se con 1500 euro al mese - uno stipendio medio - ti trovi a doverti separare da una moglie traditrice priva di reddito vorrei me ne fosse indicata la soluzione.


Traditrice pesa di più.
Non conosco nessuna senza lavoro.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traditrice pesa di più.
> Non conosco nessuna senza lavoro.


Io sì. 
Già solo nella classe di mia figlia piu' della metà delle mamme non lavora. 
Poi ci sono i redditi bassi, quelli che impediscono di vivere in maniera autonoma, diciamo quelli che non arrivano mensilmente ai 500/600 euro. È ovvio che con 2000 euro in due si riesca a vivere decentemente in un quartiere periferico di una grande città, ma che una separazione in una famiglia di questo tenore comporti qualcosa di più di un abbassamento del livello economico. Se da 1500 euro di un reddito togliamo 600 euro di assegno totale mensile ( stando bassi), restano 900 euro con cui prendere in affitto una casa, pagare luce, gas, telefono, vestiti, mangiare, curarsi.
Da me gli affitti vanno sulle 600 mensili.
Quindi restano 300 euro per tutto il resto.
Alla moglie restano invece 500 più 600 = 1100 euro più una casa di proprietà di cui deve pagare solo le spese condominiali. 
Ovviamente sono 1100 euro da dividere per sé e il numero dei figli.
Comprendi una delle tante ragioni per cui non ci si separa in certe coppie, soprattutto se si deve affrontare una giudiziale con costi non da poco.
Comunque è tutto ipotetico. 
Gli alimenti e il mantenimento in tanti casi non si pagano, le case con mutuo e spese condominiali non pagate vanno all'asta con tutte le conseguenze del caso anche sui figli.
Appena accaduto nel condominio dove ho il box.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Già solo nella classe di mia figlia piu' della metà delle mamme non lavora.
> Poi ci sono i redditi bassi, quelli che impediscono di vivere in maniera autonoma, diciamo quelli che non arrivano mensilmente ai 500/600 euro. È ovvio che con 2000 euro in due si riesca a vivere decentemente in un quartiere periferico di una grande città, ma che una separazione in una famiglia di questo tenore comporti qualcosa di più di un abbassamento del livello economico. Se da 1500 euro di un reddito togliamo 600 euro di assegno totale mensile ( stando bassi), restano 900 euro con cui prendere in affitto una casa, pagare luce, gas, telefono, vestiti, mangiare, curarsi.
> Da me gli affitti vanno sulle 600 mensili.
> ...


Io ho conosciuto uno che ha mollato moglie con due gemelli e si è reso irreperibile. Lei con i figli è tornata dai genitori e ha lavorato come una bestia per portarli fino alla laurea. Poi hanno scoperto che lui con la nuova donna abitava vicino alla madre e i gemelli avevano giocato ignare con il fratellastro con la complicità della nonna. La vita a Beautiful ci fa un baffo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto uno che ha mollato moglie con due gemelli e si è reso irreperibile. Lei con i figli è tornata dai genitori e ha lavorato come una bestia per portarli fino alla laurea. Poi hanno scoperto che lui con la nuova donna abitava vicino alla madre e i gemelli avevano giocato ignare con il fratellastro con la complicità della nonna. La vita a Beautiful ci fa un baffo.


Gente così, che se ne frega di tutto, di moglie e figli e della legge sembra abbia vita più facile di chi si fa invece ancora degli scrupoli. Non sono infrequenti questi casi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gente così, che se ne frega di tutto, di moglie e figli e della legge sembra abbia vita più facile di chi si fa invece ancora degli scrupoli. Non sono infrequenti questi casi.


L'hanno scoperto perché lui dopo più di dieci anni rivoleva la bella famiglia.


----------



## zagor (27 Maggio 2017)

Cercare prove e confrontarsi parlando sono metodi per la ricerca della verità da parte del tradito. Verità senza filtri. Se ci si riesce ad arrivare tramite un investigatore, basandosi sui fatti, parlare non serve a molto. Sapere quale motivazione c'è alla base di un comportamento condannabile, quante volte si siano incontrati, oppure avere un riassunto dettagliato di tutte le posizioni, (magari scoprendo che alcune cose che facevano schifo erano diventate magicamente gradite), il tutto condito da bugie, mezze ammissioni, lacrime ed attacchi di gastrite è una via crucis che il tradito dovrebbe risparmiarsi. Se ci sono le prove, la cosa migliore è la lettera di un legale,come un fulmine a ciel sereno.


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che questa percentuale (le cifre onnicomprensive di cui sono a conoscenza sono molto basse) sia una sorta di minimo riconoscimento della necessità di sopravvivere per svolgere il lavoro di cura?


Brunetta.... Ti rispondo che dipende. Se non ci fossero figli, ad esempio, magari potrebbe non fregarmi niente di privarmi di quel (magari poco) che ho per contribuire al mantenimento di una che mi ha tradito. O magari andarmene da casa in virtù della assegnazione dell'immobile a lei.

Comunque le prove sono importanti a qualsiasi livello. Tra me e mio marito c'è una enorme disparità economica. E non solo. Lui conosce per filo e per segno i miei redditi, io no. Non entro nello specifico, ma se li voglio provare li devo ricostruire. Ma non solo. E con questo ti dico che purtroppo non si farà una consensuale. So che vuole chiedere il collocamento del figlio presso di lui. Che non c'è mai stato ne' mai ci sarà. Sulla base di cosa lo chieda ancora non so bene: il suo legale ha lasciato intendere che i problemi di salute da me avuti sei anni fa si ripercuotano, oggi, sulla mia gestione del bambino. Questo anche immagino per escludere il mantenimento. Ha offerto un assegno con cui non paga neanche l'ultimo dei suoi hobby. Io guadagno poco e niente, lui (grosso modo, anche se appunto mi ha sempre tenuta fuori) almeno dieci volte più di me. Che ti devo dire? Sarò ossessionata dalle prove un po' per deformazione professionale, un po' per quello a cui sto andando incontro. E non sono una mosca bianca eh. Lo dico per esperienza.


----------



## stany (27 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traditrice pesa di più.
> Non conosco nessuna senza lavoro.


Appunto...una che tradisce ed è senza lavoro secondo me è ancora più incosciente, talmente immatura da rasentare la stupidità e l'egoismo più estremi.


----------



## stany (27 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gente così, che se ne frega di tutto, di moglie e figli e della legge sembra abbia vita più facile di chi si fa invece ancora degli scrupoli. Non sono infrequenti questi casi.


Certo,ma non devono avere un reddito dimostrabile.altrimenti opera il sequestro sulla busta paga anche solo del quinto; ma si deve ricorrere all'autorità giudiziaria e, molte madri non lo fanno. Impossibile avere il dovuto per i figli quando il reddito non è assoggettato alla legge.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito il senso di raccogliere prove.
> Soprattutto la raccomandazione di altri a farlo.
> Pensate che siano tutti donald che non vuole passare l'assegno a Ivana?
> In una fase iniziale un* tradit* vuole solo sapere se è vero e se il traditore/traditrice le/gli vuole bene.
> ...



IL contrario forse, non essendo appunto DONALD TRUMP, e meno male, oltre ad essere tradito/a,  può disturbare dover passare soldi per il mantenimento di chi, appunto,   ha preferito altro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL contrario forse, non essendo appunto DONALD TRUMP, e meno male, oltre ad essere tradito/a,  può disturbare dover passare soldi per il mantenimento di chi, appunto,   ha preferito altro.


Ma quasi nessuno passa il mantenimento


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quasi nessuno passa il mantenimento


Quasi nessuno... chi?
Io ne conosco tanti.
Addirittura alcuni casi che fanno inorridire.
Un mio amico passa ancora il mantenimento alla sua ex moglie da cui è divorziato da anni, pur avendo avuto lui l'affido totale dei figli e pur convivendo lei da tempo con un altro uomo e lavorando.
Questo perché all'atto della separazione si era stabilito un assegno per lei che non aveva ancora trovato un lavoro e tale è rimasto negli anni, confermato dal tribunale al divorzio.
Se tarda a pagare arriva il messaggio di sollecito.
Lui non è ricco e ha dei figli con un'altra compagna, quei soldi che passa come rendita a vita per una con cui non ha praticamente quasi più rapporti (è scomparsa anche dalla vita dei figli) farebbero comodo a lui e ai figli ma la legge prevede che per modificare i rapporti precedenti serva il parere del giudice, quindi è obbligatorio rivolgersi a un avvocato e questo richiede i suoi tempi. Nel frattempo se non paga essendo lavoratore dipendente rischia di cumulare debiti che saranno saldati con la cessione del quinto dello stipendio.
Domanda: ma a cosa serve un assegno a vita a una (più spesso) o a un (raro) ex?
Date un limite temporale in cui una persona debba trovarsi un lavoro.
Due anni? Tre? Quante tempo una ex rimane single?
La tutela deve essere solo per i figli, ma anche qui le cose non sembrano funzionare adeguatamente.
Stiamo sicuramente ingrassando gli avvocati...


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quasi nessuno passa il mantenimento


Un mio amico, passa ogni mese € 250,00 alla sua ex moglie, senza figli. 

La ex convive con un altro uomo ma non essendo ufficializzata come cosa può tranquillamente continuare a prendere il mantenimento.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi nessuno... chi?
> Io ne conosco tanti.
> Addirittura alcuni casi che fanno inorridire.
> Un mio amico passa ancora il mantenimento alla sua ex moglie da cui è divorziato da anni, pur avendo avuto lui l'affido totale dei figli e pur convivendo lei da tempo con un altro uomo e lavorando.
> ...


Per tutto il tempo che le conviene non sposarsi, cioè anche per sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2017)

Alle moglie dei miei due amici spetta il mantenimento in base al reddito
Una delle due ha rinunciato perchè sa di avere altre entrare (non ufficiali e provabiili) che le consentono di vivere e di non mandare il marito alla Caritas
L'altra percepisce il mantenimento da 18 anni + assegno per il figlio


----------



## francoff (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per tutto il tempo che le conviene non sposarsi, cioè anche per sempre.


Un mio amico che vive da anni negli usa , sposato divorziato e risposato ha dato il mantenimento alla ex per 2 anni in modo che lei si trovasse un lavoro o facesse un corso professionale per trovarlo . Dopo 2 anni , trovato o meno , lui ha smesso di darle soldi .


----------



## francoff (29 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un mio amico che vive da anni negli usa , sposato divorziato e risposato ha dato il mantenimento alla ex per 2 anni in modo che lei si trovasse un lavoro o facesse un corso professionale per trovarlo . Dopo 2 anni , trovato o meno , lui ha smesso di darle soldi .


O forse è addirittura un anno solo ...non ricordo bene


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> O forse è addirittura un anno solo ...non ricordo bene


Buon per lui. Credo che dipenda dalle diverse legislazioni degli Stati in materia.


----------



## Altravita (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Buon per lui. Credo che dipenda dalle diverse legislazioni degli Stati in materia.


Si anche un mio amico che abita a Seattle e' successo uguale .


----------



## johndoe (29 Maggio 2017)

*aggiornamenti*

il weekend è stato costruttivo!
Non ho pagato investigatori ma l'ho seguita scoprendo che con la scusa di un incontro di lavoro andava dal pomeriggio fino a sera in un albergo con un uomo/ragazzo.
Con mezz'ora di ritardo sn riuscito ad essere nella camera affianco alla loro e non penso vi debba dire nulla...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> il weekend è stato costruttivo!
> Non ho pagato investigatori ma l'ho seguita scoprendo che con la scusa di un incontro di lavoro andava dal pomeriggio fino a sera in un albergo con un uomo/ragazzo.
> Con mezz'ora di ritardo sn riuscito ad essere nella camera affianco alla loro e non penso vi debba dire nulla...


Come ti senti tu?


----------



## johndoe (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come ti senti tu?


L'ho sentita un'altra donna... Sarà la trasgressione del tradire con un ragazzo straniero... boh!


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> L'ho sentita un'altra donna... Sarà la trasgressione del tradire con un ragazzo straniero... boh!


e che ne pensi di quest'altra donna?


----------



## johndoe (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e che ne pensi di quest'altra donna?


Una gran p****


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Una gran p****


e a te che effetto fa?

...parli di lei...ma tu?


----------



## johndoe (29 Maggio 2017)

Sono più emozioni diverse...
Mi sento tradito, deluso ma dall'altra parte penso che se è "impazzita" un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Sono più emozioni diverse...
> Mi sento tradito, deluso ma dall'altra parte penso che se è "impazzita" un motivo ci sarà...


dubito sia "impazzita"...

ho letto che stai temporeggiando da mesi...hai idea di come affrontare questa situazione?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dubito sia "impazzita"...
> 
> ho letto che stai temporeggiando da mesi...hai idea di come affrontare questa situazione?


Se vero, questo è un cuckold conclamato. Ma dato che penso che sia un falso lo mando volentieri a fangulo.


----------



## Fairman (29 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> il weekend è stato costruttivo!
> Non ho pagato investigatori ma l'ho seguita scoprendo che con la scusa di un incontro di lavoro andava dal pomeriggio fino a sera in un albergo con un uomo/ragazzo.
> Con mezz'ora di ritardo sn riuscito ad essere nella camera affianco alla loro e non penso vi debba dire nulla...


Volevo starne fuori, ma non c'è la faccio.

Mio moglie mi tradisce, io sento tutto dalla stanza accanto e non intervengo !

Tutti abbiamo avuto un problema, ma tù, scusa la durezza hai tre possibilità

1) Potresti essere  un fake
2) Potresti essere un cuckold 
3) Entrambe le cose.

Vai a giocare da un'altra parte.

In genere cerco di essere cortese e giuro, per quello che avrei voluto dirti, lo sono stato anche stavolta.


----------



## Frithurik (30 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Volevo starne fuori, ma non c'è la faccio.
> 
> Mio moglie mi tradisce, io sento tutto dalla stanza accanto e non intervengo !
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Maggio 2017)

johndoe ha detto:


> Sono più emozioni diverse...
> Mi sento tradito, deluso ma dall'altra parte penso che se è "impazzita" un motivo ci sarà...



Ma sei vero o ci stai facendo perdere tempo?????
Dopo tutto questo tempo la cosa che fai è quella di andare in una stanza di un motel ad orecchiare????
Neanche il coraggio di bussare alla porta e farti vedere.????
Ma dai su finiscila


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dubito sia "impazzita"...
> 
> ho letto che stai temporeggiando da mesi...hai idea di come affrontare questa situazione?


Ipa secondo me stimo perdendo tempo qui.:up:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> :up:


Fritto perché non hai dato un ok anche a me? ........................


----------



## Frithurik (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fritto perché non hai dato un ok anche a me? ........................



:scoreggia:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quasi nessuno passa il mantenimento


Mi autocito.
I dati ufficiali dicono quello che affermo. L'amico di un amico o il vicino di casa fanno parte della esigua minoranza.
E pensare di sapere nei dettagli le situazioni economiche degli altri mi pare velleitario.
Io non conosco neanche la mia :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> :scoreggia:


Hai pensato a tua moglie  quando hai cercato? Dalle mie parti si chiamano perete.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi autocito.
> I dati ufficiali dicono quello che affermo. L'amico di un amico o il vicino di casa fanno parte della esigua minoranza.
> E pensare di sapere nei dettagli le situazioni economiche degli altri mi pare velleitario.
> Io non conosco neanche la mia :carneval:


I dati Istat dicono una coppia su 5, l'ultimo dato tratto dal Corriere.
Il fatto che 4 coppie su 5 non lo prevedano non è che renda meno gravoso il carico di quel 20%.
Tenuto conto poi che i dati Istat sono falsificati dal fatto che nelle consensuali si fa corpo unico di mantenimento e assegno per il figlio proprio per evitare che a variazione delle condizioni del reddito della donna si chieda la revisione.
Una piccola furbata molto frequente.
Mio padre era amico di un'avvocato divorzista, una signora molto nota.
Una sera a cena ho sentito di quei racconti molto simpatici sui consigli dati alle sue clienti su come spillare più soldi ai mariti.
Ce ne sono anche altri...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I dati Istat dicono una coppia su 5, l'ultimo dato tratto dal Corriere.
> Il fatto che 4 coppie su 5 non lo prevedano non è che renda meno gravoso il carico di quel 20%.
> Tenuto conto poi che i dati Istat sono falsificati dal fatto che nelle consensuali si fa corpo unico di mantenimento e assegno per il figlio proprio per evitare che a variazione delle condizioni del reddito della donna si chieda la revisione.
> Una piccola furbata moooolto frequente e assolutamente consigliata dagli avvocati.


E le percentuali di chi non passa niente e si rende irreperibile?
C'è una percentuale di persone investita mentre attraversa la strada, ma attraversiamo lo stesso.
Invece questa percentuale, a cui in gran parte appartengono super benestanti, viene portata come spauracchio di fronte a chi pensa se separarsi. Questo lo trovo scorretto e anche una proiezione su cui dovrebbero interrogarsi coloro che non si separano.
Chi di è separato porta altre esperienze.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E le percentuali di chi non passa niente e si rende irreperibile?*
> C'è una percentuale di persone investita mentre attraversa la strada, ma attraversiamo lo stesso.
> Invece* questa percentuale, a cui in gran parte appartengono super benestant*i, viene portata come spauracchio di fronte a chi pensa se separarsi. Questo lo trovo scorretto e anche una proiezione su cui dovrebbero interrogarsi coloro che non si separano.
> Chi di è separato porta altre esperienze.


In quei casi ricorri al giudice che ordina la cessione del quinto dello stipendio e può arrivare anche alla confisca dei beni.
Certo, se tu marito nel frattempo lavori in nero e dichiari di essere nullatenente... magari la scampi.
A meno ovviamente che qualcuno non ti denunci alla finanza.
L'evasione difficile da colmare riguarda in realtà la divisione delle spese, se per obbligo è al 50%.
Lì non tutti pagano.
Ma anche lì c'è il giudice a cui ricorrere.
Il secondo neretto è una cazzata.
il mio amico è da 1500 euro al mese e passa 200 euro alla moglie di mantenimento. Lei lavora, convive con un uomo e NON ha l'affido dei figli.
Anch'io sarei tenuto in caso di separazione a passare il mantenimento a vita a mia moglie.
Se lei lo vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In quei casi ricorri al giudice che ordina la cessione del quinto dello stipendio e può arrivare anche alla confisca dei beni.
> Certo, se tu marito nel frattempo lavori in nero e dichiari di essere nullatenente... magari la scampi.
> A meno ovviamente che qualcuno non ti denunci alla finanza.
> L'evasione difficile da colmare riguarda in realtà la divisione delle spese, se per obbligo è al 50%.
> ...


Continua a crederlo.


----------



## Frithurik (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai pensato a tua moglie  quando hai cercato? Dalle mie parti si chiamano perete.


 Beh!!! Veramente pensavo alla faccia di culo che ti ritrovi.
E vero che da anziani si ritorna bambini, io non voglio giocare piu'.
Dimmi hai fatto merenda?Cosa ti ha dato la mogliettina , pane e nutella o pane e salame, attento al pancino.
P.s. Scrivi le cazzate che vuoi ,che solo quello sai fare ,che tanto non ti rispondo piu', gia' ho perso troppo tempo con te. sciao!!!!!:ciao:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continua a crederlo.


Concordo con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Beh!!! Veramente pensavo alla faccia di culo che ti ritrovi.
> E vero che da anziani si ritorna bambini, io non voglio giocare piu'.
> Dimmi hai fatto merenda?Cosa ti ha dato la mogliettina , pane e nutella o pane e salame, attento al pancino.
> P.s. Scrivi le cazzate che vuoi ,che solo quello sai fare ,che tanto non ti rispondo piu', gia' ho perso troppo tempo con te. sciao!!!!!:ciao:


Frittucchio non ti fa bene incazzarti, il cuore a quaranta fa le bizze. Stai calmino che alla fine la testa si abituerà.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continua a crederlo.


Le uniche maniere per non passare il mantenimento a una moglie non più giovane e in matrimonio di lunga data e priva di reddito o con un reddito molto basso insufficiente a vivere in maniera autonoma sono 1) che lei ci rinunci o non ne faccia richiesta 2) che a lei venga addebitata la separazione al termine di una giudiziale (cosa di cui non si è del tutto certi neppure in caso di tradimento comprovato) 3) che in sede di divorzio si possano provare in maniera che il giudice le accolga le mutate condizioni economiche
Questo non è quello che credo io ma quanto mi è stato detto dal legale gratuito del consultorio all'epoca in cui scoprii il tradimento e quanto ho rilevato secondo l'esperienza di amici, conoscenti e quant'altro, tenendo conto che l'incidenza dei divorzi nella generazione dei quarantenni/cinquantenni attuali è stata particolarmente alta e quindi la casistica e' numerosa. Non è un caso che oggi i matrimoni siano calati. Nessuno vuole avere vincoli la cui cessazione comporti oneri e problemi infiniti in un periodo storico in cui tutto è precario e flessibile. 
Siamo l'unico paese europeo a garantire il mantenimento a vita con tanto di rivalutazione istat all'ex coniuge.
Ho notizia di un conoscente che per ottenere la separazione dalla moglie straniera disoccupata (per volontà) senza figli che la negava ha dovuto regatarle la casa ereditata dai genitori in luogo del mantenimento.
300.000 euro per 4 o 5 anni di matrimonio.
E mi fermo qui. Ognuno di noi credo ne abbia da raccontare di storie come queste.
Poi so anche di persone che questo mantenimento non lo hanno voluto, che pur non avendo lavoro hanno avuto la dignità di non pretenderlo e di trovarsi un'occupazione, che non hanno infierito in alcun modo sul coniuge e hanno patteggiato con lui in maniera da accordarsi per una consensuale il cui fine fosse quello di separarsi il più velocemente e serenamente possibile.
La differenza non la fa la legge però, ma la persona.
E ognuno di noi sa chi ha sposato e a cosa rischia di andare incontro e farà i suoi conti conscio delle tutele che può o non può avere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Ma se uno pensa che separandosi finirebbe a dormire in macchina perché la moglie gli farebbe una guerra (pagando l'avvocato con soldi che non ha) come fa a starci insieme. Questo sarebbe più grave di qualche scopata con un altro.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se uno pensa che separandosi finirebbe a dormire in macchina perché la moglie gli farebbe una guerra (pagando l'avvocato con soldi che non ha) come fa a starci insieme. Questo sarebbe più grave di qualche scopata con un altro.


Eppure accade. 
Il "come fa a starci insieme" lo si scopre solo dopo. Erano tutte coppie felici o apparentemente tali inizialmente quelle che conosco. Non sono state costrette a sposare il mostro di Firenze. Eppure al momento opportuno scatta qualcosa che porta i soggetti in una coppia ad alimentare astio nei confronti l'uno dell'altra.
Non abbiamo mai ragionato su come una richiesta di separazione su alcune persone possa agire in maniera da liberare i peggiori istinti, quasi come fosse la vendetta di un tradito nei confronti del traditore o dell'amante.
Io ho la sensazione che un coniuge lo si conosca veramente e drammaticamente solo quando ci si trova al cospetto di un tradimento o di una separazione.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

https://www.remidafamiglia.com/component/com_remida/Itemid,223/layout,nuovo/view,calcolo/ 

Per chi vuole divertirsi a fare un calcolo approssimativo.


----------



## Fairman (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure accade.
> Il "come fa a starci insieme" lo si scopre solo dopo. Erano tutte coppie felici o apparentemente tali inizialmente quelle che conosco. Non sono state costrette a sposare il mostro di Firenze. Eppure al momento opportuno scatta qualcosa che porta i soggetti in una coppia ad alimentare astio nei confronti l'uno dell'altra.
> Non abbiamo mai ragionato su come una richiesta di separazione su alcune persone possa agire in maniera da liberare i peggiori istinti, quasi come fosse la vendetta di un tradito nei confronti del traditore o dell'amante.
> *Io ho la sensazione che un coniuge lo si conosca veramente e drammaticamente solo quando ci si trova al cospetto di un tradimento* o di una separazione.


Mi riferisco sopratutto al grassetto, mai parole furono più vere. 

Vivi una vita con la tua donna, e all'improvviso, ti accorgi di avere avuto accanto una persona capace di una cosa impensabile quale un tradimento, un dottor Jekill e mister Hyde che è stato anni accanto a te.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione che un coniuge lo si conosca veramente e drammaticamente solo quando ci si trova al cospetto di un tradimento o di una separazione.


Conosci sicuramente una parte nuova di lui.
Ma anche quella che avevi visto prima non è finta.
Solo diversa

Conosci soprattutto una cosa che è molto interessante, volendo 

E cioè come si muove in situazione critica, rispetto a te

Sia che abbia tradito (e sia stato scoperto)

Sia che sia tradito (e ti abbia scoperto)


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Conosci sicuramente una parte nuova di lui.
> *Ma anche quella che avevi visto prima non è finta.
> *Solo diversa
> 
> ...



No, non è finta. E' parziale.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Per esempio, il grande amore di Jack in Titanic lo si comprende alla fine.
Lui si sacrifica per salvare Rose.
Nella realtà lui avrebbe potuto pretendere di salire sulla pseudo zattera, col rischio di rovesciare anche Rose.
Non lo ha fatto, per amore.
Lei invece non ha fatto molto per salvarlo... secondo il web.
Voi cosa avreste fatto al suo posto?
Come Rose avreste rischiato di affondare in due per salvare Jack oppure al posto di Jack sareste saliti sulla porta fregandovene se lei rischiava di morire?
http://cinema.fanpage.it/leonardo-d...-salvarsi-ecco-l-esperimento-che-lo-dimostra/


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio, il grande amore di Jack in Titanic lo si comprende alla fine.
> Lui si sacrifica per salvare Rose.
> Nella realtà lui avrebbe potuto pretendere di salire sulla pseudo zattera, col rischio di rovesciare anche Rose.
> Non lo ha fatto, per amore.
> ...


Avevo sedici anni quando è uscito, nel pieno dell'adolescenza dove, si sa, si subisce il fascino di amori tragici e totali.
Ho continuato a piangere a tratti per oltre una settimana dalla visione :rotfl::rotfl:

A quell'età credo avrei cercato in tutti i modi di tirarlo sulla zattera con me, al limite morendo anch'io. Ricordo che pensai all'ingiustizia di quel finale.
Alla morte lei "torna" da questa passione di due giorni.. Ero anche vagamente sconcertata al pensiero del ruolo marginale del marito che poi le stette accanto per decenni e con cui si rifece una vita. 

Ora probabilmente salirei sulla scialuppa


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Avevo sedici anni quando è uscito, nel pieno dell'adolescenza dove, si sa, si subisce il fascino di amori tragici e totali.
> Ho continuato a piangere a tratti per oltre una settimana dalla visione :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A quell'età credo avrei cercato in tutti i modi di tirarlo sulla zattera con me, al limite morendo anch'io. Ricordo che pensai all'ingiustizia di quel finale.
> ...


E con il piffero che getterei in mare il diamante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con il piffero che getterei in mare il diamante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quell'orrore... L'avrei rivenduto subito


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure accade.
> Il "come fa a starci insieme" lo si scopre solo dopo. Erano tutte coppie felici o apparentemente tali inizialmente quelle che conosco. Non sono state costrette a sposare il mostro di Firenze. Eppure al momento opportuno scatta qualcosa che porta i soggetti in una coppia ad alimentare astio nei confronti l'uno dell'altra.
> Non abbiamo mai ragionato su come una richiesta di separazione su alcune persone possa agire in maniera da liberare i peggiori istinti, quasi come fosse la vendetta di un tradito nei confronti del traditore o dell'amante.
> Io ho la sensazione che un coniuge lo si conosca veramente e drammaticamente solo quando ci si trova al cospetto di un tradimento o di una separazione.


Forse questo punto può essere più interessante.
Credo che scattino rabbia e rancori che si cerca di compensare attraverso i beni.
Confesso che mi sarebbe piaciuto che il mio ex fosse stato ricco per lasciarlo in mutande, non certo perché mi interessassero i soldi (neanche mi fanno schifo, ma ho uno spirito adattabile) ma per poterlo punire.
Credo che su questo ci sia da riflettere.
Tra l'altro credo che sia diffuso anche tra i traditori avere dei rancori pregressi, giustificati o per crearsi alibi, che portano a vivere la separazione come una ingiustizia, la chiusura di qualcosa che volevano. Del resto se uno non volesse restare sposato non tradirebbe, ma si separerebbe.
Per sciogliere questi nodi credo che più che avvocati con i canini appuntiti credo che sarebbe utili la mediazione famigliare.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con il piffero che getterei in mare il diamante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Quell'orrore... L'avrei rivenduto subito


Assurdo. Era pure l'unico ricordo. Cosa insensata.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Avevo sedici anni quando è uscito, nel pieno dell'adolescenza dove, si sa, si subisce il fascino di amori tragici e totali.
> Ho continuato a piangere a tratti per oltre una settimana dalla visione :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A quell'età credo avrei cercato in tutti i modi di tirarlo sulla zattera con me, al limite morendo anch'io. Ricordo che pensai all'ingiustizia di quel finale.
> ...


 Credo che quel film faccia piangere solo in adolescenza proprio perché illumina che l'amore assoluto è una cazzata. Lui è morto e lei è vissuta decenni ed ha avuto una vita ricca e lui è rimasto un ricordo. La morte di lui è la morte dell'amore adolescenziale.
Se si piange ancora bisogna pensarci.
Vabbé però io continuo a piangere ogni volta per I girasoli.
Il pianto di Sofia Loren sul treno mi sconquassa.:singleeye:


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse questo punto può essere più interessante.
> Credo che scattino rabbia e rancori che si cerca di compensare attraverso i beni.
> Confesso che mi sarebbe piaciuto che il mio ex fosse stato ricco per lasciarlo in mutande, non certo perché mi interessassero i soldi (neanche mi fanno schifo, ma ho uno spirito adattabile) ma per poterlo punire.
> Credo che su questo ci sia da riflettere.
> ...


semplificazione eccessiva.....


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quel film faccia piangere solo in adolescenza proprio perché illumina che l'amore assoluto è una cazzata. Lui è morto e lei è vissuta decenni ed ha avuto una vita ricca e lui è rimasto un ricordo. La morte di lui è la morte dell'amore adolescenziale.
> Se si piange ancora bisogna pensarci.
> Vabbé però io continuo a piangere ogni volta per I girasoli.
> Il pianto di Sofia Loren sul treno mi sconquassa.:singleeye:


Ma perché piangi x i girasoli?


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse questo punto può essere più interessante.
> Credo che scattino rabbia e rancori che si cerca di compensare attraverso i beni.
> Confesso che mi sarebbe piaciuto che il mio ex fosse stato ricco per lasciarlo in mutande, non certo perché mi interessassero i soldi (neanche mi fanno schifo, ma ho uno spirito adattabile) ma per poterlo punire.
> Credo che su questo ci sia da riflettere.
> ...


Neretto:
assolutamente sì.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quel film *faccia piangere solo in adolescenza* proprio perché illumina che l'amore assoluto è una cazzata. Lui è morto e lei è vissuta decenni ed ha avuto una vita ricca e lui è rimasto un ricordo. La morte di lui è la morte dell'amore adolescenziale.
> Se si piange ancora bisogna pensarci.
> Vabbé però io continuo a piangere ogni volta per I girasoli.
> Il pianto di Sofia Loren sul treno mi sconquassa.:singleeye:


Son messo male.
Io ho pianto con mia figlia rivedendolo.
Mia moglie invece non piange mai...

(E' un film costruito apposta per far piangere... la parte razionale emerge dopo, quando il film è terminato. Ma al momento sei troppo coinvolto dallo spettacolo per ragionarci sopra)


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Credo che quel film faccia piangere solo in adolescenza* proprio perché illumina che l'amore assoluto è una cazzata. Lui è morto e lei è vissuta decenni ed ha avuto una vita ricca e lui è rimasto un ricordo. La morte di lui è la morte dell'amore adolescenziale.
> Se si piange ancora bisogna pensarci.
> Vabbé però io continuo a piangere ogni volta per I girasoli.
> Il pianto di Sofia Loren sul treno mi sconquassa.:singleeye:


Da anni non mi ricapita di rivederlo tutto, se non spezzoni qua e là.
Non so dirti se piangerei ancora.. 

conoscendomi può darsi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perché piangi x i girasoli?


È il tradimento, accettare che lui stia con un'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Son messo male.
> Io ho pianto con mia figlia rivedendolo.
> Mia moglie invece non piange mai...
> 
> (E' un film costruito apposta per far piangere... la parte razionale emerge dopo, quando il film è terminato. Ma al momento sei troppo coinvolto dallo spettacolo per ragionarci sopra)


Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...



Ammazza che scartavetrata


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza che scartavetrata


:unhappy: Sono stata cattiva?
Ma io sono per la scelta di stare con il marito, la scelta della realtà, non la scelta del sogno.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...


Ammazza manco se danny fosse il tuo peggior nemico:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: Sono stata cattiva?
> Ma io sono per la scelta di stare con il marito, la scelta della realtà, non la scelta del sogno.


Ecco se argomenti un minimo magari ti viene meno brutale..


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...


Neppure.
Mai vista piangere per un film.
:carneval:
Credo che di quel film abbia detto che è una spataffiata.
In effetti è troppo romantico anche per me...
Io di Eastwood amo "Gran Torino".
Per dire.
Magari dovrei rivederlo...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Dei Ponti du Madison County penso - al di là dell'indubbia abilità della regia e degli attori - che abbia toccato le corde di tante persone perché consente l'illusione di credere che un amore possa durare eternamente al di sopra del reale vissuto e che i valori familiari fossero alimentati un tempo solo dal sacrificio in nome delle apparenze e dei valori .
Anche per me questa è una spataffiata... romantica.
Quanto dura un rimpianto?
In una persona normale, intendo?


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

Ecco a me I ponti di Madison County mi ha sempre infastidito... 
sarà che ho sempre pensato a quel povero marito  (ironia della sorte)

Tutto quel casino per un momento. 

Lui poi era un figaccione inutile... avevano messo dentro un insieme di stereotipi del maschio Alfa che non deve chiedere mai. Io uno così lo avrei trovato odioso...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ecco a me I ponti di Madison County mi ha sempre infastidito...
> sarà che ho sempre pensato a quel povero marito  (ironia della sorte)
> 
> Tutto quel casino per un momento.
> ...


Il film ne è pieno.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Io ho preferito, per stare sul romantico, "Lezioni di Piano".


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ecco a me I ponti di Madison County mi ha sempre infastidito...
> sarà che ho sempre pensato a quel povero marito  (ironia della sorte)
> 
> Tutto quel casino per un momento.
> ...


l'ho visto e l'ho rimosso. Non ricordo niente, vuol dire che non mi è piaciuto proprio.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il film ne è pieno.


Quando mi accorgo che un film mi vuole portare palesemente ad una emozione, quasi cacciandomi dentro, è il momento in cui quella emozione è l'ultima cosa che riesce a provocarmi... 

Poi ci sono tanti film che in un particolare, in una scena... in un momento ti ficcano dentro un emozione che tu non ti aspettavi.

C'è la scena di Will Hunting in cui il terapeuta parla delle "puzzette" della moglie... che invece mi fa constantemente piangere. E' qualcosa che rende così umana e vera quell'emozione che non puoi far altro che provare empatia per il protagonista... perchè sono emozioni che riconosci.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho preferito, per stare sul romantico, "Lezioni di Piano".


Bellissimo. 

La scena della calza una delle più erotiche mai viste...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Bellissimo.
> 
> La scena della calza una delle più erotiche mai viste...



Assolutamente. Da brividi.
Anche la scena di sesso con Keitel.
Holly Hunter ha in tutto il film una carica erotica possente.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Da brividi.
> Anche la scena di sesso con Keitel.
> Holly Hunter ha in tutto il film una carica erotica possente.


Sarà per la mancanza della parola?!


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sarà per la mancanza della parola?!



Sarà che comunica benissimo anche senza?
No, non lo so: è indubbiamente un personaggio affascinante.
Anche Keitel, comunque.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...


ho sempre pensato che fosse stato un espediente di eastwood per farsi la streep.........


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: Sono stata cattiva?
> Ma io sono per la scelta di stare con il marito, la scelta della realtà, non la scelta del sogno.


...un attimino....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

i monti di Madison County è uno dei miei film preferiti
La mano sulla maniglia a fine film spero sempre (l'avrò visto 20 volte) apra quella porta e lei corra da lui
Questo per il romanticismo del film
Nella realtà fa secondo me la scelta giusta, per la famiglia, per un marito che non avrebbe retto le voci dei paese, per mille motivi.
il finale meraviglioso


----------



## marietto (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: Sono stata cattiva?
> Ma io sono per la scelta di stare con il marito, la scelta della realtà, non la scelta del sogno.


E si... Però intanto una sistemata alle tubature al sogno glie l'abbiamo data... Tanto per essere sicuri...


----------



## marietto (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> i monti di Madison County è uno dei miei film preferiti
> La mano sulla maniglia a fine film spero sempre (l'avrò visto 20 volte) apra quella porta e lei corra da lui
> Questo per il romanticismo del film
> Nella realtà fa secondo me la scelta giusta, per la famiglia, per un marito che non avrebbe retto le voci dei paese, per mille motivi.
> il finale meraviglioso


I monti di Madison County é la versione sulla neve? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> I monti di Madison County é la versione sulla neve? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dei Ponti du Madison County penso - al di là dell'indubbia abilità della regia e degli attori - che abbia toccato le corde di tante persone perché consente l'illusione di credere che un amore possa durare eternamente al di sopra del reale vissuto e che i valori familiari fossero alimentati un tempo solo dal sacrificio in nome delle apparenze e dei valori .
> Anche per me questa è una spataffiata... romantica.
> Quanto dura un rimpianto?
> In una persona normale, intendo?


il film l'ho visto solo dopo un bel po' di tempo e solo perché mia moglie é una fan della Streep. Io avevo già perso sufficiente tempo leggendo il libro...


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho preferito, per stare sul romantico, "Lezioni di Piano".


Io adoro la colonna sonora.

l'ho visto più volte anch'io, ma non ricordo affatto come finisce.. chissà perché non mi rimane.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà che comunica benissimo anche senza?
> No, non lo so: è indubbiamente un personaggio affascinante.
> Anche Keitel, comunque.


Anche lui parla poco ma esprime moltissimo. 

Sono stati degli attori straordinari.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Madison County vende unicorni. Lezioni di Piano no. Nel primo il grande amore (durato pochi giorni) non può essere scelto ma è destinato a rimanere  il rimpianto di una vita in virtù di valori familiari che vengono comunque negati nel tradimento idealizzato. Nel secondo l'amante diviene il grande amore, quello di una vita ed è la persona con cui si stabilisce un vero rapporto di comunicazione. Il tradimento è in realtà liberazione, non asservimento a una pseudo morale ipocrita.
Non e un caso che i due si parlino pochissimo per ovvie ragioni.
Se ami scegli sempre l'amore.
Non è un caso neppure che la regista di Lezioni di Piano sia donna mentre per Madison County si cimenti l'archetipo del maschio alfa...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie piangerà per I ponti di Madison County...


Io credo che passati i 40 anni qualsiasi persona sappia valutare correttamente quello che può attendere da un rapporto e da una persona.
Se a quest'età a chiunque di noi capitasse per davvero di incontrare un grande amore stai pur sicura che non ci sarà matrimonio, soldi, marito, moglie e figlia a impedire di inseguirlo.
Se non lo si fa e ci si fa bastare il ruolo di un amante, si sa benissimo con chi si ha a che fare e quello che non si desidera fare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure.
> Mai vista piangere per un film.
> :carneval:
> Credo che di quel film abbia detto che è una spataffiata.
> ...


Quanto ho pianto... anche se era prevedibile


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dei Ponti du Madison County penso - al di là dell'indubbia abilità della regia e degli attori - che abbia toccato le corde di tante persone perché consente l'illusione di credere che un amore possa durare eternamente al di sopra del reale vissuto e che i valori familiari fossero alimentati un tempo solo dal sacrificio in nome delle apparenze e dei valori .
> Anche per me questa è una spataffiata... romantica.
> Quanto dura un rimpianto?
> In una persona normale, intendo?


Boh in me una quarantina d'anni :rotfl:

Come nella maggior parte dei film americani non viene proprio considerata l'appartenenza sociale dei personaggi.
Voglio dire che una italiana immigrata nella campagna americana che cosa avrebbe avuto in comune con un fotografo intellettuale? Solo il sesso? Un po' poco per una vita. E poi l'abbandono dei figli chi lo può superare?


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh in me una quarantina d'anni :rotfl:
> 
> Come nella maggior parte dei film americani non viene proprio considerata l'appartenenza sociale dei personaggi.
> Voglio dire che una italiana immigrata nella campagna americana che cosa avrebbe avuto in comune con un fotografo intellettuale? Solo il sesso? Un po' poco per una vita. E poi l'abbandono dei figli chi lo può superare?


Non per niente ho sottolineato il genere del regista del film.
Apprezzo Eastwood ma qui mi sembra di essere al cospetto di tutto l'immaginario maschile utile a portarsi a letto una donna.
Lei che lascia i diari ai figli????
Un'immigrata di origini italiane????
Ma chi lascerebbe ai figli simili fardelli??? Ma soprattutto in quel periodo storico?
Per 4 giorni soltanto di amore? 
E lui? 
Il senso del film è che l'amore perfetto è solo quello che non è compiuto, che non prevede obblighi, doveri, matrimonio, continuità, responsabilità, è quello che è destinato a rimanere irrisolto, a prolungarsi nel sogno, a sopravvivere alla morte pur non avendo mai avuto realizzazione nella vita.
Una valutazione da romanzo d'appendice d'altri tempi,
Al termine del film realizzi che è giusto tradire per inseguire il vero amore, che la passione e il vivere in una bolla sono il sale di una vita che altrimenti è destinata a restare spenta.
Ma che? 
Vivi 40, 50 anni con un marito, ci fai dei figli, ci passi insieme gioventù, mezza età, vecchiaia e poi ti ricordi alla morte solo di uno stronzo qualsiasi che manco sapevi bene chi era e col quale probabilmente non ci saresti neppure riuscita a vivere con cui hai passato solo 4 giorni?
Ma sei una deficiente. :carneval:E neanche di origini italiane (la Streep?).


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non per niente ho sottolineato il genere del regista del film.
> Apprezzo Eastwood ma qui mi sembra di essere al cospetto di tutto l'immaginario maschile utile a portarsi a letto una donna.
> Lei che lascia i diari ai figli????
> Un'immigrata di origini italiane????
> ...


Inutile dire che non concordo con nulla 
I figli possono solo apprezzare ancora di più una madre per come li ha cresciuti ed è stata loro vicina dopo aver letto la storia


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dire che non concordo con nulla
> I figli possono solo apprezzare ancora di più una madre per come li ha cresciuti ed è stata loro vicina dopo aver letto la storia


Tenuto conto che i valori dell'epoca in cui è ambientata la storia e il fatto che si pretenda che la Streep fosse di origini italiane e inserita in un ambiente rurale è già un miracolo che i figli non abbiano esclamato "Bottana! Svergognata!" alla lettura dei diari.
:carneval:
Non siamo nella Milano del 2017 in cui comunque certi coinvolgimenti con i figli relativamente alle storie di tradimento si evitano ancora (fortunatamente).
Chi tra noi confiderebbe di aver tradito il loro padre (o la loro madre) ai figli?
Chi tra noi lo riterrebbe utile?


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io adoro la colonna sonora.
> 
> l'ho visto più volte anch'io, ma non ricordo affatto come finisce.. *chissà perché non mi rimane*.


Non so... è particolare.
Lei sceglie l'amore. L'uomo. Colui che l'ha saputo capire e ascoltare e abbandona il marito che non ha mai avuto questa capacità.
Come è giusto che sia.
Non insegue il sogno. 
E' estremamente concreta.
Per questo dico che è un film "femminile".
E' puntuale nell'analizzare il disagio profondo che si instaura nelle coppie incapaci di comunicare.
Esclude la parola volutamente perché vuole che la comunicazione sia depurata dall'illusione di poterla condurre esclusivamente per via verbale. La colonna sonora ovviamente non si può non adorare.
Uno dei lavori più struggenti mai composti da Nyman.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tenuto conto che i valori dell'epoca in cui è ambientata la storia e il fatto che si pretenda che la Streep fosse di origini italiane e inserita in un ambiente rurale è già un miracolo che i figli non abbiano esclamato "Bottana! Svergognata!" alla lettura dei diari.
> :carneval:
> Non siamo nella Milano del 2017 in cui comunque certi coinvolgimenti con i figli relativamente alle storie di tradimento si evitano ancora (fortunatamente).
> Chi tra noi confiderebbe di aver tradito il loro padre (o la loro madre) ai figli?
> ...


Ma proprio nessuno!


----------



## ilnikko (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non per niente ho sottolineato il genere del regista del film.
> Apprezzo Eastwood ma qui mi sembra di essere al cospetto di tutto l'immaginario maschile utile a portarsi a letto una donna.
> Lei che lascia i diari ai figli????
> Un'immigrata di origini italiane????
> ...


Ciao Danny, come stai ? da quello che leggo male 
Ora che sono nel periodo "fuori di testa" comincio a capire un po' di piu' le persone...oddio non che io abbia chissà quale pretesa, e poi non ti conosco quindi leggo solo quello che scrivi...ma ti leggo e mentre leggo immagino.
Tu sai cos'è la passione, vero ? e non sto' parlando della fotografia o della chitarra. 
Ovvio che 4 giorni non bastano a conoscere una persona (e qui aprirei pure una parente....tipo mia suocera singleeye, c'è gente che dopo 30 anni si conosce appena e persone a cui bastano pochi mesi per rimanere assieme una vita, i miei genitori). Quel film secondo me vuole evidenziare proprio quel punto, un uomo qualunque che in pochi giorni riesce attraverso la fotografia a vedere l'animo, la vera natura di quella donna, cosa che il marito non era riuscito a fare in decenni, infatti lei era solo mamma-cuoca....stop. Quante situazioni conosci simili a questa ?  io parecchie...e guarda caso finiscono quasi tutte nello stesso modo. Lei non si ricorda di lui solo in punto di morte...sono piu' che sicuro che da quei giorni in poi lei ci abbia pensato costantemente a lui, a quello che poteva essere, ma aveva fatto una scelta, solo che sapeva benissimo che non era quello che avrebbe voluto fare in realtà, infatti dice ai figli di non seguire assolutamente le sue orme ma di seguire il cuore. A volte i sogni potrebbero realizzarsi.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, *come sta*i ? da quello che leggo male
> Ora che sono nel periodo "fuori di testa" comincio a capire un po' di piu' le persone...oddio non che io abbia chissà quale pretesa, e poi non ti conosco quindi leggo solo quello che scrivi...ma ti leggo e mentre leggo immagino.
> Tu sai cos'è la passione, vero ? e non sto' parlando della fotografia o della chitarra.
> Ovvio che 4 giorni non bastano a conoscere una persona (e qui aprirei pure una parente....tipo mia suocera singleeye, c'è gente che dopo 30 anni si conosce appena e persone a cui bastano pochi mesi per rimanere assieme una vita, i miei genitori). Quel film secondo me vuole evidenziare proprio quel punto, un uomo qualunque che in pochi giorni riesce attraverso la fotografia a vedere l'animo, la vera natura di quella donna, cosa che il marito non era riuscito a fare in decenni, infatti lei era solo mamma-cuoca....stop. *Quante situazioni conosci simili a questa ?*  io parecchie...e guarda caso finiscono quasi tutte nello stesso modo. Lei non si ricorda di lui solo in punto di morte...sono piu' che sicuro che da quei giorni in poi lei ci abbia pensato costantemente a lui, a quello che poteva essere, ma aveva fatto una scelta, solo che sapeva benissimo che non era quello che avrebbe voluto fare in realtà, infatti dice ai figli di non seguire assolutamente le sue orme ma di seguire il cuore. *A volte i sogni potrebbero realizzarsi*.


Primo neretto:
Meglio di 4 anni fa.
Forse meglio anche di 5.
Meno bene di 20 anni fa, perché sono più maturo. Volente o nolente....:carneval:
E l'essere più maturo mi fa pensare che quel film è una stronzata a cui avrei potuto abboccare 20 anni fa ma che adesso leggo per quello che è: la consolazione di chi non ha avuto strumenti adeguati per poter fare una vera scelta.
4 giorni, un mese anche sono una follia che ti trascina e ti fa credere che anche gli asini volano.
E tutti li abbiamo vussuti: gli amori in vacanza, per esempio, per chi non ha avuto amanti.
Ma un rimpianto per quei 4 giorni che dura una vita è aver gettato sé stessi alle ortiche.
Il trasmettere quel fardello ai figli dopo la morte suggerendo "di non seguire le sue orme", ovvero rinnegando il modello che si è proposto loro per tutta una vita, dà l'idea dell'estraniamento che ha avuto questa donna di fronte a tutte le persona che ha incontrato nella vita.
Che mamma può essere una che solo al momento della morte rivela sé stessa?
Che moglie può essere una che ha finto tutta la vita un ruolo che le è pesato?
Non sono situazioni frequenti: nella normalità uomini e donne sanno distinguere sufficientemente bene il ruolo di un marito e quello di un amante, comprendono i sentimenti e le emozioni che provano per entrambi, non danno un valore incommensurabile a 4 giorni vissuti intensamente con uno che per tutta la vita è poi diventato estraneo e può averci dimenticato visto che non si è fatto più vivo, fanno scelte. (La Streep non sceglie, in fin dei conti: resta dove era prima subendo una vita che disprezza come fosse una prigione)
La Streep non ne fa, col risultato di trasformare la sua vita in un insulso rimpianto destinato a trasmettersi ai figli incolpevoli a cui può fregare di meno dei tormenti amorosi di una mamma che si rivela avere da vecchia ancora la testa di una quindicenne.
Non è un modello di amore, ma un delirio di incomunicabilità e di immaturità reso credibile da un'accurata selezione dei dialoghi.
I sogni se non si realizzano restano sogni e si dà loro il peso di un sogno.
Anch'io spesso nei sogni ho fatto l'amore con donne diverse da mia moglie, ma non è che questo diventa un rimpianto quando mi sveglio. 
La voglia di fare l'amore nella vita vera ce l'ho con mia moglie, specie quando ci abbracciamo o ci baciamo e le tocco il culo o la vedo girare nuda per casa. Lì le salterei addosso, e basta.
Come ho sempre fatto.
(senza rimpiangere amorazzi brevi o lunghi o intensi quanto si vuole che ho comunque avuto. Ma il passato è passato e quando tocco il culo a mia moglie non mi viene da pensare che sarebbe stato meglio toccarlo a una ex... quello c'è. )


----------



## ilnikko (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto:
> Meglio di 4 anni fa.
> Forse meglio anche di 5.
> Meno bene di 20 anni fa, perché sono più maturo. Volente o nolente....:carneval:
> ...


Il fatto che stai meno bene di vent'anni fa' *perchè *sei piu' maturo mi da' da pensare. La protagonista del film una scelta l'ha fatta, ha scelto di restare, pur sapendo che quello avrebbe potuto essere un grande amore, IL grande amore. Sono situazioni frequenti secondo me, altrochè...e non parlavo di mollare moglie e figli per un amore estivo, parlavo di altro che evidentemente non è passato. E da' una grande lezione ai figli, altro che immaturità, pero' mi rendo anche conto che non siamo tutti uguali (per fortuna) c'è chi è piu' passionale e chi piu' pragmatico. E poi chi ha i piedi talmente per terra che si perde un pezzo d'orizzonte. Imho.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

Il rimpianto per quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato fa compagnia a tanti, come ai milioni di calciatori (ma anche pallavolisti ecc) che avrebbero potuto giocare in serie A se solo non si fossero fatti male a un ginocchio, fingendo di non sapere quanti professionisti si sono dovuti far operare per poi ricominciare.
Un amore fugace è l'ideale per consolarci di una vita normale. Ci piace pensare che per qualcuno che consideriamo speciale, avremmo potuto essere speciali.
Sono piccoli aiuti all'autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Il fatto che stai meno bene di vent'anni fa' *perchè *sei piu' maturo mi da' da pensare. La protagonista del film una scelta l'ha fatta, ha scelto di restare, pur sapendo che quello avrebbe potuto essere un grande amore, IL grande amore. Sono situazioni frequenti secondo me, altrochè...e non parlavo di mollare moglie e figli per un amore estivo, parlavo di altro che evidentemente non è passato. E da' una grande lezione ai figli, altro che immaturità, pero' mi rendo anche conto che non siamo tutti uguali (per fortuna) c'è chi è piu' passionale e chi piu' pragmatico. E poi chi ha i piedi talmente per terra che si perde un pezzo d'orizzonte. Imho.


Ma dai!
Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> I*l fatto che stai meno bene di vent'anni fa' perchè sei piu' maturo mi da' da pensare*. La protagonista del film una scelta l'ha fatta, ha scelto di restare, pur sapendo che quello avrebbe potuto essere un grande amore, IL grande amore. Sono situazioni frequenti secondo me, altrochè...e non parlavo di mollare moglie e figli per un amore estivo, parlavo di altro che evidentemente non è passato. E da' una grande lezione ai figli, altro che immaturità, pero' mi rendo anche conto che non siamo tutti uguali (per fortuna) c'è chi è piu' passionale e chi piu' pragmatico. E poi chi ha i piedi talmente per terra che si perde un pezzo d'orizzonte. Imho.


La maturità mi impedisce di crogiolarmi nelle illusioni. E le illusioni fanno stare bene, alimentano speranze, donano serenità. L'essere già transitato in determinate situazioni di impedisce di credere siano altro da quello che effettivamente sono. 
Un grande amore non ti fa scegliere di restare. Se resti e non lo segui è perché in cuor tuo sai che non è quel grande amore, sai che ci sono troppi lati oscuri in esso, oppure che preferisci immaginare che esista il grande amore piuttosto che trovarti ad avere un'altra delusione.
Avere i piedi per terra permette di non fare casini: non ti fa perdere nulla della vita, ma ti impedisce di vedere quel che non c'è e questo è meglio, secondo me.
Ti impedisce di pensare di rifarti una vita con un amante che potresti trovare noioso se diventasse un marito, per fare un esempio. Ti impedisce di lasciare il marito perché sai che è la miglior persona che hai trovato con cui passarci una vita. TI permette di sapere che la passione ha una scadenza.
E soprattutto una cosa, che ho sperimentato anch'io.
Che in quattro giorni, inebriato dalla passione, non puoi in alcuna maniera conoscere chi ti sta davanti.
Vedi e ascolti solo le tue emozioni.
Col tempo, tutte le persone che ti sono sembrate meravigliose inizialmente perdono un poco del loro fascino diventando più simili a quello che sono.
A volte tramutandosi in qualcosa di fastidioso, tanto da chiederti "Ma che ci ho visto in questa persona qui?"
Per questo anche una relazione amorosa extraconiugale deve concludersi per evitare che possa diventare, se non hai gli strumenti per evitarlo,  un mito e stravolgerti inutilmente una vita degna di essere vissuta e non rimpianta.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


Esatto.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


Ma tu e danny state insieme ? :singleeye:
non è falso quello che ha vissuto con me, ma avrei sicuramente capito quanto le è costato il sacrificio di non seguire il cuore,la passione chiamala come vuoi.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La maturità mi impedisce di crogiolarmi nelle illusioni. E le illusioni fanno stare bene, alimentano speranze, donano serenità. L'essere già transitato in determinate situazioni di impedisce di credere siano altro da quello che effettivamente sono.
> Un grande amore non ti fa scegliere di restare. Se resti e non lo segui è perché in cuor tuo sai che non è quel grande amore, sai che ci sono troppi lati oscuri in esso, oppure che preferisci immaginare che esista il grande amore piuttosto che trovarti ad avere un'altra delusione.
> Avere i piedi per terra permette di non fare casini: non ti fa perdere nulla della vita, ma ti impedisce di vedere quel che non c'è e questo è meglio, secondo me.
> Ti impedisce di pensare di rifarti una vita con un amante che potresti trovare noioso se diventasse un marito, per fare un esempio. Ti impedisce di lasciare il marito perché sai che è la miglior persona che hai trovato con cui passarci una vita. TI permette di sapere che la passione ha una scadenza.
> ...


danny ho i brividabadibidi. 
che seguire la passione non ti fa' perdere nulla della vita tu non lo sai, lo immagini, e non è proprio la stessa cosa. E poi il punto è proprio quello, l'ignoto, vivere affidandosi alla vita, arrendendosi, senza programmare e calcolare cosa sia piu' conveniente.
O poi sia chiaro che io mica voglio convincerti, io la penso così, come Clint Eastwood


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> danny ho i brividabadibidi.
> che seguire la passione non ti fa' perdere nulla della vita tu non lo sai, lo immagini, e non è proprio la stessa cosa. E poi il punto è proprio quello, l'ignoto, vivere affidandosi alla vita, arrendendosi, senza programmare e calcolare cosa sia piu' conveniente.
> O poi sia chiaro che io mica voglio convincerti, io la penso così, come Clint Eastwood


Ma a 49 anni, quasi 50... mah, ho un'altra testa.
Queste cose le pensavo a 20. Anche a 30.
Poi basta... 
Mi sono anche stufato di affidarmi alla vita.
La voglio prendere in mano io.


----------



## iosolo (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma tu e danny state insieme ? :singleeye:
> non è falso quello che ha vissuto con me, ma avrei sicuramente capito quanto le è costato* il sacrificio di non seguire* il cuore,la passione chiamala come vuoi.


Da figlio sicuramente non è quello che avresti percepito. Anzi avresti percepito il sacrificio a restare in famiglia... di cui tu fai parte e sei centro. 

Per il resto ho già detto che il film non mi piace. 
Lo trovo di una superficialità enorme. 

Lo vedo svuotato da quasi tutti i sentimenti e non si capisce come si riesce ad arrivare a quella passione sconvolgente che dovrebbe aver fatto si di creare un rimpianto altrettanto difficile da scardinare...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


Falso?
Mia madre mi ha dimostrato che nonostrante un grande amore ha scelto la mia serenità. Miha tutelato a suo discapito dalle voci, dalla gente che bisbiglia quando passo. C'è stata per me per tutto il tempo che ho avuto bisogno e poi mi ha consigliato se capitasse a me di scegliere il cuore


----------



## iosolo (1 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Falso?
> Mia madre mi ha dimostrato che nonostrante un grande amore ha scelto la mia serenità. Miha tutelato a suo discapito dalle voci, dalla gente che bisbiglia quando passo. C'è stata per me per tutto il tempo che ho avuto bisogno e poi mi ha consigliato* se capitasse a me di scegliere il cuore*


perchè?
perchè non ne è valsa la pena?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2017)

Quoto [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] su ogni intervento 
Verde pure


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

I ponti della Ghisolfa's :carneval:  (sceneggiatura neorealista ispirata al romanzo già discusso)

Lui è un fotografo romagnolo freelance divorziato che gira per tutto il mondo a scattare foto per Shutterstock.
Mentre si trova sui Navigli di Milano a scattare foto per un opuscolo pubblicitario di un'agenzia immobiliare conosce lei, Alina, quarantenne romena sposata con uno spacciatore di Cluj-Napoca al momento in carcere.
Tra i due scocca il folle amore.
Lui le spiega la tecnica fotografica digitale e con l'Iphone di lei si scattano dei Selfie che poi ritoccano con una App che lui le scarica sul cell che fa sì che lei si senta finalmente più bella e più giovane come non capitava da almeno 30 anni.
Scopano in un motel dell'hinterland perché a casa di lei ci sono i 3 figli mentre nell'alberghetto del Corvetto dove sta lui è vietato portare estranei in camera.
Lui dopo 4 giorni le chiede di lasciare il marito, la casa al Lorenteggio e i figli per andare a girare il mondo (in realtà al momento deve fare solo un servizio fotografico a una pizzeria della bergamasca ma spera con un po' di balle di continuare a portarsela a letto).
Lei indugia un po' perché in effetti scopate così non se le ricorda da almeno 3 anni (cioè da quando il marito è entrato in carcere), poi ci ripensa perché non sa a chi affidare i bambini per tutto quel tempo, soprattutto l'ultimo che ha appena 4 anni e non sa ancora prepararsi la cena da solo.
Anni dopo il secondo marito muore (nel frattempo si è risposata con un corriere della Bartolini sudamericano perché il marito appena uscito dal carcere è stato ribeccato mentre spacciava e lei si è incazzata perché manco gli alimenti col divorzio poi si è beccata) e lei ripensa a quel folle amore di gioventù e lo va a cercare.
Dopo avere scoperto dove risiedeva grazie agli amici del suo profilo Facebook, scopre che non si è mai sposato, ma è morto di cirrosi anni prima, lasciando al vicino di casa uno scatolone con dentro diverse schede SD e delle buste oltre alla macchine fotografiche che però erano state già vendute su Kijii.
Porta a casa questo scatolone che tanto ingombrava la cantina del tipo, tenta di leggere una scheda SD, quella con la scritta 4 giorni, ma il formato non è più compatibile. Apre le buste cartacee e trova diverse foto porno di svariate ragazze.
Alla fine individua una busta con su scritto "4 giorni" e trova i suoi scatti dell'epoca.
Si rivede bella e giovane e si mette a piangere.
Decide di scrivere tutta questa storia ai figli.
Muore.
I figli ereditano diversi debiti, tra cui le spese condominiali di 6 anni da pagare, e uno scatolone pieno di foto porno che buttano in discarica.
Leggono una lettera in cui loro madre confessa di avere avuto un amante da giovane etc etc ma danno la colpa ai vaneggiamenti dell'Alzheimer e gettano anche quella nella campana della carta.


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


sempre pratica eh  ma lo so bene che sei vicino alla mia era geologica quindi approvo.




Nb ma non facevi meglio a dire ti quoto solo , invece di scrivere stronzate:sonar:

Detto a me non capire male


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Immagina un diario del genere di tua madre. Altro che lezione di vita, ti farebbe pensare che tutto quello che hai vissuto è stato falso. Avresti visioni di mille momenti famigliari deformati dal pensiero che lei non era veramente lì con te, ma con il pensiero e con il CUORE era altrove.


Più che altro mi farebbe pensare che è una imbecille, se confonde Cose diversissime che tra loro non ci incastrano una sega.

Perché un momento è un momento

Un incontrarsi, guardarsi, vedersi

Ma poi c'è da vedere anche i piatti da lavare o l'asciugamano merdoso con il quale ti sei immancabilmente ascoigato il culo senza lavarti bene.

Troppo pochi 4giorni.. peccato.. sarebbe stata na favola, con "lui"...

Ma andiamo.. 

Confondere questi 2piani è imbarazzante, oltre i 18 anni, x me


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In quei casi ricorri al giudice che ordina la cessione del quinto dello stipendio e può arrivare anche alla confisca dei beni.
> Certo, se tu marito nel frattempo lavori in nero e dichiari di essere nullatenente... magari la scampi.
> A meno ovviamente che qualcuno non ti denunci alla finanza.
> L'evasione difficile da colmare riguarda in realtà la divisione delle spese, se per obbligo è al 50%.
> ...


Ma non solo. Fermi restando gli obblighi tutelati in sede civile (la tutela ovviamente si ferma la' dove non sono rinvenibili beni suscettibili di conversione in denaro....) il non fare fronte ai propri obblighi di mantenimento configura un reato.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro mi farebbe pensare che è una imbecille, se confonde Cose diversissime che tra loro non ci incastrano una sega.
> 
> Perché un momento è un momento
> 
> ...


Quoto al cento per cento. E aggiungo che i rimpianti si costruiscono almeno su ciò che è stato, mica su ciò che sarebbe potuto essere. E di certo quattro giorni non sono niente, al di fuori della testa di chi li ricorda.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Giugno 2017)

Che tristitudine...




siete tutti dei Serpeverde e io l'unico Grifondoro ?  :singleeye:


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto al cento per cento. *E aggiungo che i rimpianti si costruiscono almeno su ciò che è stato, mica su ciò che sarebbe potuto essere*. E di certo quattro giorni non sono niente, al di fuori della testa di chi li ricorda.


:up:


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Che tristitudine...
> 
> View attachment 13124
> 
> ...



... non è che nei Grifondoro fossero tutti così passionali...
Questa canzoncina è secondo me divertente
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnIr3JIey3I

In effetti è quello che ho sempre pensato anch'io.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Che tristitudine...
> 
> View attachment 13124
> 
> ...


Io, io grifondoro :rotfl:


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io, io grifondoro :rotfl:


 Se sei Ermione batti un colpo!
Non sono Harry Potter.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto al cento per cento. E aggiungo che i rimpianti si costruiscono almeno su ciò che è stato, mica su ciò che sarebbe potuto essere. E di certo quattro giorni non sono niente, al di fuori della testa di chi li ricorda.


già...

e quando io.... prendendo l'asciugamano merdoso, ti avessi guardato negli occhi...

e nel tuo sguardo mi fossi persa...

avrei capito al volo...

ci saremmo capiti al volo... senza dire una sola parola...

anche perché...

 il tuo rilasciare una violentissima cureggia mentre mi guardavi..

mi avrebbe fatto capire tante cose di te..

di noi...

e soprattutto.. di quel merdoso asciugamano.... che avrei avuto tra le mani....

ciao amore mio...

e mangia bene, che mi sembra pure di sentire il puzzo, anche se non ti rivedrò mai più


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> già...e quando io.... prendendo l'asciugamano merdoso, ti avessi guardato negli occhi...e nel tuo sguardo mi fossi persa...avrei capito al volo...ci saremmo capiti al volo... senza dire una sola parola...anche perché... il tuo rilasciare una violentissima cureggia mentre mi guardavi..mi avrebbe fatto capire tante cose di te..di noi...e soprattutto.. di quel merdoso asciugamano.... che avrei avuto tra le mani....ciao amore mio...e mangia bene, che mi sembra pure di sentire il puzzo, anche se non ti rivedrò mai più


Già. E scherzi ed esagerazioni a parte, non credo che sia un bel messaggio da lasciare ai figli quello di avere rinunciato ad un  "amorazzo" per amore loro. Ma non è proprio una cosa da dirsi  Sono ben altre le rinunce che magari un figlio  (coi dovuti modi, che non necessariamente sono le parole. Le parole in molti casi "rinfacciano", mentre i fatti parlano) deve sapere essere correlate all'essere genitore. Perché un domani possa anche farne tesoro a propria volta. Certo l'amorazzo di quattro giorni non lo porterei come esempio di rinuncia: mi sembrerebbe oltre a tutto il resto di svilire l'amore per i figli. Certe cose  (tipo anche solo valutare di mollare i figli per seguire l'amorazzo di quattro giorni) sarebbe bene che restassero al più confinate in film comici, per me. Meno che meno andrei a raccontare ad un figlio una simile scappatella.Oh. Anche senza l'asciugamano cagato


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Già. E scherzi ed esagerazioni a parte, non credo che sia un bel messaggio da lasciare ai figli quello di avere rinunciato ad un  "amorazzo" per amore loro. Ma non è proprio una cosa da dirsi  Sono ben altre le rinunce che magari un figlio  (coi dovuti modi, che non necessariamente sono le parole. Le parole in molti casi "rinfacciano", mentre i fatti parlano) deve sapere essere correlate all'essere genitore. Perché un domani possa anche farne tesoro a propria volta. Certo l'amorazzo di quattro giorni non lo porterei come esempio di rinuncia: mi sembrerebbe oltre a tutto il resto di svilire l'amore per i figli. Certe cose  (tipo anche solo valutare di mollare i figli per seguire l'amorazzo di quattro giorni) sarebbe bene che restassero al più confinate in film comici, per me. Meno che meno andrei a raccontare ad un figlio una simile scappatella.Oh. Anche senza l'asciugamano cagato


L'importante io credo ... è sapere di quel che si parla.

Parlare in senso di rinuncia è facile

Come parlare bene di un morto, chissà perché non muore mai una merda, i morti diventano tutti persone fantastiche, quando vai ai funerali, a sentire i discorsi

L'amorazzo di 4 giorni è fantastico.
Lo consiglierei vivamente a chiunque
Ma con la prescrizione che sono 4 giorni

E che tali devono restare anche dopo

Vuoi l'amorazzo di 4 giorni?

E prendi stu' amorazzo e poi non rumper ou cazzo (come direbbe Checco Zalone)


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'importante io credo ... è sapere di quel che si parla.
> 
> Parlare in senso di rinuncia è facile
> 
> ...


Vero. I morti diventano fantastici . Solo ai funerali però, dopo se ne torna liberamente a parlare per quello che erano


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Vero. I morti diventano fantastici . Solo ai funerali però, dopo se ne torna liberamente a parlare per quello che erano


Mia suocera ha massacrato i coglioni finché è vissuta, (pace all'anima sua) agli altri figli, del bimbo che ha perduto da giovane

Lui sarebbe stato il più bravo, il re di Svezia, Cristiano Ronaldo

Chi era lì sul pezzo? Tutte merde, falliti, o giù di lì

A me queste dinamiche mi fanno elegantemente girare i coglioni 

Si nota molto ?


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'importante io credo ... è sapere di quel che si parla.
> 
> Parlare in senso di rinuncia è facile
> 
> ...


Quoto soprattutto il motto alla Zalone.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se sei Ermione batti un colpo!
> Non sono Harry Potter.


Quanto mi piaceva harmione :inlove:


----------



## patroclo (1 Giugno 2017)

....non ho letto le ultime pagine....posso solo dire [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] fai qualcosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I ponti della Ghisolfa's :carneval:  (sceneggiatura neorealista ispirata al romanzo già discusso)
> 
> Lui è un fotografo romagnolo freelance divorziato che gira per tutto il mondo a scattare foto per Shutterstock.
> Mentre si trova sui Navigli di Milano a scattare foto per un opuscolo pubblicitario di un'agenzia immobiliare conosce lei, Alina, quarantenne romena sposata con uno spacciatore di Cluj-Napoca al momento in carcere.
> ...


:carneval:


----------

